# **guess the dog breed



## minnie

this is easy coz you know her...


----------



## Guest

border terrier..............


----------



## minnie

nope omg have a look through some of my previous posts, it tells you


----------



## Guest

ahhh got you mixed with smudgey pants!


----------



## minnie

lol easily done, similar dogs


----------



## cav

dog.................


----------



## Guest

fell terrier  lol / patterdale ?


----------



## terriermaid

pml a fell terrier is black


----------



## jackson

Probably making myself look stupid, but cairn terrier?


----------



## Guest

Lol,Lots of great answers but she is a lakeland terrier.


----------



## terriermaid

never seen a lakeland looking like that kc or working bred,i was going to say border lakeland but theres lots of border in there


----------



## Katherna

I thought it looked like a Norfolk terrier, but I'm no good at guessing terrier breeds.


----------



## Blaxen

she looks a bit like my child hood dog and she was a border terrier X Jack russell. But I have no idea on terriers at all! she looks lovely though


----------



## minnie

Eolabeo you are correct!
they are known as working lakelands sometimes and i should probably have chosen another breed because of the variation in looks, names etc to put on here


----------



## Guest

minnie said:


> Eolabeo you are correct!
> they are known as working lakelands sometimes and i should probably have chosen another breed because of the variation in looks, names etc to put on here


well i be.... im rite woohooo....i think it makes guess the breed more fun wen ther is variations in looks 

terriermaid.... ner ner ne ner ner lol.

be bk in a min...gonna find a breed


----------



## Guest

minnie said:


> Eolabeo you are correct!
> they are known as working lakelands sometimes and i should probably have chosen another breed because of the variation in looks, names etc to put on here


I got it right too,cos I said Lakeland,

Are they the same breed but known by different names in different parts of the UK?

Is there much difference between working and show ones?


----------



## Guest

ere ya go..gtb


----------



## minnie

sallyanne said:


> I got it right too,cos I said Lakeland,
> 
> Are they the same breed but known by different names in different parts of the UK?
> 
> Is there much difference between working and show ones?



it all gets a little complicated here but they are all very similar dogs if not the same appart from the name but most are bred for working. and dogs that are bred for working in Scotland for example might have a different coat and longer legs than say one from where i live. what i hate though is the ratty little things that you find in America, they just don't look like terriers if you ask me (i own one with blood from America so i guess i shouldn't say this)
ps the best show dogs in this breed are workers and dogs shown are allowed to be spayed and have scars and missing teeth the last time i checked
confusing no?


----------



## minnie

Eolabeo said:


> ere ya go..gtb


blue blood bulldog?


----------



## Blaxen

it looks like a cane corso without cropping, but the markings are all wrong


----------



## Guest

minnie said:


> blue blood bulldog?





Blaxen said:


> it looks like a cane corso without cropping, but the markings are all wrong


no both wrong


----------



## cav

Eolabeo said:


> no both wrong


giv em a clue...


----------



## Guest

cavrooney said:


> giv em a clue...


do u know wat it is ?


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Does it belong to the mastif family?*


----------



## Katherna

Bully Kutta (it's the only mastiff type dog thats got mainly white in it's description) is it that one?


----------



## Guest

Katherna said:


> Bully Kutta (it's the only mastiff type dog thats got mainly white in it's description) is it that one?


sorry ladywiccana you are wrong 

kat is spot on  wd kat  ur turn.

rememba to rename the breed picture be4 u save it to stop cheating lol.


----------



## Katherna

Okay here goes -


----------



## Guest

Norrbottenspets??


----------



## Katherna

No it's not a Norrbottenspets - I did double check just incase, but sorry no.


----------



## akoshi

Ha wild guess but could it be a australian cattle dog cross


----------



## akoshi

australian cattle dog cross norrbottomspets


----------



## Guest

in u sayin that im gonna ask the poster of the breed chosen....is it a full bred dog lol????


----------



## emmaluvsmango

Has it got Australian Kelpie in it ?


----------



## Katherna

It's not a cross breed. 
It's not an Austrailian Breed.
It is a breed that has some unusual characteristics.
It's a Scandanavian breed.
You should get it from the 2 clues


----------



## emmaluvsmango

is it a Norwegian Lundehund?


----------



## Tollisty

Norwegian Lundehund


----------



## Katherna

Emmaluvsmango is correct, and so is Tollisty


----------



## Guest

wd emmaluvsmango, u was first to guess so its ur go...dont forget to rename the pic be4 u save it


----------



## emmaluvsmango

Arhhh i like guessin im not very good at pickin a random breed but here ya go .....


----------



## akoshi

Hi is it an hungarian kuvasz


----------



## emmaluvsmango

good guess they do look very similar but no its not a hungarian kuvasz


----------



## Tollisty

Maremma sheepdog?


----------



## emmaluvsmango

Nope it isnt, its a polish breed


----------



## gillieworm

Is it a Tatra Sheepdog?


----------



## Guest

gillieworm said:


> Is it a Tatra Sheepdog?


A polish tatra sheepdog  ...ild say ur rite gillie


----------



## emmaluvsmango

Yes you are right it is a tartra sheepdog (Polski Owczarek Podhalanski)  your turn


----------



## gillieworm

Here goes......


----------



## Katherna

Thai Ridgeback


----------



## gillieworm

LOL yes..... you could of humoured me and made a few dudd guesses first 

Your turn


----------



## Katherna

Sorry Gillieworm 

Anyways here goes


----------



## terriermaid

is this another polish 1? polish lowland sheep dog


----------



## Katherna

It's not a polish dog.


----------



## Tollisty

South Russian Sheepdog?


----------



## Katherna

Tollisty you're right, they're pretty cute aren't they


----------



## Tollisty

Try this one


----------



## terriermaid

chesapeke lol


----------



## future_police_handler

Hi, I'm new to the forum. Is it a chocolate lab? I'm not too sure because it's running but I think it is.


----------



## Tollisty

No, not a chessie or lab


----------



## hutch6

Is it a Trpoic of Capricorn Unicorn Terrier?


----------



## Katherna

Is it a Kelpie?


----------



## Tollisty

Katherna said:


> Is it a Kelpie?


Yes, finally someone has got it right LOL


----------



## Katherna

Ok here goes


----------



## Guest

may be husky,collie cross


----------



## Katherna

It's a breed, not a cross


----------



## Smudgeypants

australian cattle dog/cattle dog?


----------



## Katherna

not an Australian cattle dog


----------



## Smudgeypants

bermiese mountain dog?


----------



## Katherna

not a bermiese


----------



## Fade to Grey

i recognise it but i can't put a name to it. is it a mastiff breed?


----------



## JasperCarrot

greater swiss mountain dog ?

I think so anyway , because my auntie has one and he looks like the two in the picture


----------



## Katherna

Yep Jasper you're right


----------



## JasperCarrot

wow  .

Okay I 'collected' a few different pics of this breed so its like not as hard to guess


----------



## Smudgeypants

is it that leopard dog? can't think of the full name


----------



## JasperCarrot

lol if your thinking catahoula leopard dog then nope 

I think this one is too hard actually .. erm anyone wanna clue ?


----------



## FluffyB

a Turkish Pointer


----------



## FluffyB

hoping this is neither too easy or too hard!!


----------



## JasperCarrot

Hey ! I didnt say it was right yet  but yup its right anyway ..

a Turkish Pointer - 
Catal Burun Kopek

translation by yours truely  - fork nosed dog

eeerm I have no idea what the dog in your picture is ...


----------



## Guest

is the second pic the same breed of dogs???

Black and Tan Rhodesian Ridgeback???


----------



## FluffyB

same breed pup and adult with pup

not a ridgeback

Jasper sorry, did a google img search to confirm what i thought and found one of the pics you used


----------



## Guest

coonhound?


----------



## FluffyB

no sorry clues needed??


----------



## Guest

FluffyB said:


> no sorry clues needed??


if u dont mind


----------



## Guest

plott hound????


----------



## FluffyB

not a plott hound

Its a french breed


----------



## Guest

Beauceron???


----------



## FluffyB

yay!!!!

my fav breed ever the beauceron


----------



## Guest

FluffyB said:


> yay!!!!
> 
> my fav breed ever the beauceron


oooh 

they are a lovely dog...wat do they come under?? hound?? working dog or wat?


----------



## FluffyB

believe working as technically they are the french shepherd - but i could be wrong!

you posting the next challenge then?


----------



## alfierat

terrier cross?


----------



## Guest

russel n tip said:


> terrier cross?


LOL i already guessed the dog breed...i ave now got to pick anotha one


----------



## bird laday

border terrier cross


----------



## Joliefemm

Here's a pic of my niece's new puppy and a hint: He is a mix of two pure breeds. Name that puppy (breed) 










(no cheating ... will explain later)


----------



## Tollisty

golden retriever x poodle?


----------



## happysaz133

A goldendoodle.


----------



## my gismo

hi i have a male chihuahua ive got both of his mum and dad pappers but his dad dont have kc please can u tell me how i can just get the pedigree 4 him sam.


----------



## Joliefemm

You got it! He's a golden doodle  I put "no cheating" because I had a link to my blog in the signature (which the mods yanked), and I had mentioned his breed type there. Oh well  I have 3 blogs; if anyone wants to know more just PM me. Personally, I don't find signature links offensive ... Hope no one thought badly of me for it.


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster

guess it!!!


----------



## Dingle

u-look-like-a-hamster said:


> guess it!!!


mongrel or cross breed


----------



## Joliefemm

Looks like a mini Doberman Pinscher to me


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster

nope 
she is a cross 

..............crossed with a ...............


----------



## Guest

u-look-like-a-hamster said:


> nope
> she is a cross
> 
> ..............crossed with a ...............


staff cross jack russell lol.


----------



## Guest

Eolabeo said:


> staff cross jack russell lol.


Lmao.........
I was gonna say that, ain't we clever


----------



## minnie

patterdale crossed with a border collie?


----------



## Guest

nic b said:


> Lmao.........
> I was gonna say that, ain't we clever


oh yep we sure are lol


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster

lol yh haa staffie and jr


----------



## Guest

righty o 

Anyways ere another dog seeing i got the other one right pmsl 

ok its a so called designer dog breed...thats the only clue your gonna get.


----------



## Katherna

Airedoodle  it looked like an airedale but it's hair was wrong.


----------



## Guest

Katherna said:


> Airedoodle  it looked like an airedale but it's hair was wrong.


wow ur bloody good lol..

ave u got a doodle of some sort ???

wd and ur turn


----------



## Katherna

I've not got and never had a doodle of any kind. My mum and dad had an airedale cross when I was a baby and I've seen a picture, it sort of reminded me of it, lol.

I'll go find a breed now to post


----------



## Guest

Katherna said:


> I've not got and never had a doodle of any kind. My mum and dad had an airedale cross when I was a baby and I've seen a picture, it sort of reminded me of it, lol.
> 
> I'll go find a breed now to post


haha kwl, i thort it would be a tricky one to...boy was i wrong lol.

i bet i wont guess urs lol.


----------



## Katherna

Okay heres a nice dog pic.


----------



## Guest

Katherna said:


> Okay heres a nice dog pic.


oh me gawd...it looks a spaniel of some sort...lemme get a looking lol.


----------



## Katherna

LOL it's a nice looking dog though.


----------



## MissG

Could be a Welsh Springer?


----------



## Katherna

nope not a welsh springer MissG


----------



## MissG

French Spaniel?


----------



## momentofmadness

Is it a Brittany? Something tells me its too big though.


----------



## Katherna

Not a Brittany no sorry momentofmadness


----------



## MissG

Kooikerhondje?


----------



## Guest

its on the tip of my tongue.


----------



## Katherna

No MissG it's not one of those, sorry.
Shan - get it off the tip of your tongue


----------



## MissG

Russian Spaniel?

Is it defiantly a spaniel....?


----------



## Katherna

Not a russian spaniel. It's a gun dog (I think, lol).


----------



## MissG

Irish Red and White Setter?


----------



## Katherna

Not a setter


----------



## MissG

Ok, so it isn't a spaniel. And it's not a setter either?

I looks so much like this Irish R+W Setter!










Can I have some clues please?


----------



## momentofmadness

Long haired pointer?


----------



## Katherna

not a long haired pointer.

Clues - It's not a well known breed. It's a European breed. It's a gun dog.


----------



## Tollisty

small munsterlander?


----------



## MissG

Tollisty said:


> small munsterlander?


Good choice! It looks like one.... Katherna?


----------



## Katherna

MissG said:


> Good choice! It looks like one.... Katherna?


It's not one of those sorry.
Need another clue?


----------



## Guest

Dutch Partridge Dog???


----------



## Katherna

Eolabeo said:


> Dutch Partridge Dog???


You did a lot of searching Eolabeo, but yes you're right. I saw the pic of the dog and thought what a lovely dog.

Your turn now.


----------



## MissG

No way, I have never heard of on of those before! It looks like so many other breeds.

Can I go? Pretty please????


----------



## Katherna

I'm sure Eolabeo will let you have a turn  I would, heehee


----------



## MissG

Ok, I will go anyway.... 

This is one of the breeds I love the look of most. I haven't had the pleasure of meeting one yet...

I bet someone will get this one, I just wanted to post!


----------



## Katherna

is it an american bulldog?


----------



## MissG

Katherna said:


> is it an american bulldog?


No, guess again.


----------



## MissG

No-one else?


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster

a boxer

(i doesnt look like one )


----------



## MissG

u-look-like-a-hamster said:


> a boxer
> 
> (i doesnt look like one )


No, not a Boxer.


----------



## Guest

MissG said:


> Ok, I will go anyway....
> 
> This is one of the breeds I love the look of most. I haven't had the pleasure of meeting one yet...
> 
> I bet someone will get this one, I just wanted to post!


thats a dogo argentino


----------



## MissG

Eolabeo said:


> thats a dogo argentino


Whoop Whoop!

I just love them. I tried to find pics of ones that didn't have their ears cropped.

Now it is your turn Eolabeo!


----------



## Guest

MissG said:


> Whoop Whoop!
> 
> I just love them. I tried to find pics of ones that didn't have their ears cropped.
> 
> Now it is your turn Eolabeo!


i knew wat it was coz i picked the exact picture for my guess the breed on another forum lol.

Ok now ill go try find a breed for you all


----------



## SpringerHusky

I have one, free cookie for someone who knows their breeds


----------



## StolenkissGerbils

Klee Kai (Alaskan Klee Kai)


----------



## SpringerHusky

wow, amazing 

This is my freinds dog mx and everywhere we go no one knows he's a klee kai


----------



## StolenkissGerbils

Ah but the face is unmistakable! The expression is unique to the breed.

I'll have to go and look for another one now...you go get my free cookie 

Edit: ok here you go - nobody is going to get this one, I KNOW it! lol


----------



## SpringerHusky

I'll go get your cookie but if you would more, try this on for size :biggrin:


----------



## StolenkissGerbils

Guess........god, Australian Koolie?

But it was my turn! lol you have to guess the breed I posted. It isn't what you think it is!


----------



## Guest

SpringerHusky said:


> I'll go get your cookie but if you would more, try this on for size :biggrin:


your suppose to let the person that has guessed the dog breed take the next turn  
its not random turns


----------



## StolenkissGerbils

So...what breed is this then? Since I got the Klee Kai right.


----------



## Guest

StolenkissGerbils said:


> So...what breed is this then? Since I got the Klee Kai right.


smooth fox terrier???


----------



## StolenkissGerbils

Nope, not a smooth fox terrier.


----------



## SpringerHusky

StolenkissGerbils said:


> So...what breed is this then? Since I got the Klee Kai right.


Parsons Russel terrier?


----------



## MissG

Plummer Terrier?


----------



## StolenkissGerbils

No, it's not a Parson or a Plummer  hehehe...this one is going to leave so many people stumped lol...


----------



## MissG

Is it a pure breed? Or a cross breed?

Could be a Teddy Roosevelt Terrier?


----------



## StolenkissGerbils

Pure bred, not a Teddy Roosevelt Terrier, think Europe.


----------



## MelanieW34

Is he a Jack Russell? Stating the obvious a bit but thought he looks like my neighbours boy!


----------



## SpringerHusky

only other one I can think of that looks like that is a brazilian terrier :skep::biggrin5:


----------



## StolenkissGerbils

Not a Jacker or a Brazilian Terrier. Do you need a better hint?


----------



## SpringerHusky

StolenkissGerbils said:


> Not a Jacker or a Brazilian Terrier. Do you need a better hint?


Yes :tongue:


----------



## StolenkissGerbils

Ok lol, a hint 

You're WAY off the mark. Believe it or not, this isn't a terrier! (Well, maybe it has terrier origins, but the name of the breed doesn't contain the word terrier). It's a European breed.


----------



## SpringerHusky

StolenkissGerbils said:


> Ok lol, a hint
> 
> You're WAY off the mark. Believe it or not, this isn't a terrier! (Well, maybe it has terrier origins, but the name of the breed doesn't contain the word terrier). It's a European breed.


Oh my god! why did I not think of this eariler, the colours threw me off muy uncle used to own one

it's a Swedish Farm dog sometimes known as a danish one too. It's rare to see 'em this colour they are usually red and white :biggrin:


----------



## StolenkissGerbils

Yes! It's a Danish/Swedish Farm Dog. Well done SpringerHusky!

I picked this one to throw you off - it's a rarer colour and since it was bred in the USA it has a docked tail. In Sweden and Denmark the tails aren't docked (banned), you get either a long tail or a natural bobtail.

Breed Standard
The second pic from the top is our friend 

Ok then SpringerHusky, your turn!


----------



## SpringerHusky

Yes, had you out a red and white i'd have had it in seconds 

here we go have a go at this one I posted eariler :blush:


----------



## MelanieW34

Australian Cattle dog? or is it one of the African painted dogs like Martin Clunes was talking about in his docu?


----------



## SpringerHusky

MelanieW34 said:


> Australian Cattle dog? or is it one of the African painted dogs like Martin Clunes was talking about in his docu?


Nope it's neither, nice try though


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster

*i suck*

collie cross with somthing


----------



## SpringerHusky

u-look-like-a-hamster said:


> *i suck*
> 
> collie cross with somthing


nope

It is an actual breed


----------



## MelanieW34

Clue?

is it mexican or like a dingo?


----------



## SpringerHusky

MelanieW34 said:


> Clue?
> 
> is it mexican or like a dingo?


Nope it's Australian


----------



## MelanieW34

Is it a Kelpie?


----------



## SpringerHusky

MelanieW34 said:


> Is it a Kelpie?


Nope not quite


----------



## StolenkissGerbils

Is it what I guessed before, a Koolie?


----------



## SpringerHusky

-goes off to go get a whole bunch of cookies-

 yes


----------



## StolenkissGerbils

Hahaha  am I clever or what?

I'll have to go find something really hard...I shall return presently...


----------



## SpringerHusky

StolenkissGerbils said:


> Hahaha  am I clever or what?
> 
> I'll have to go find something really hard...I shall return presently...


Oh no 

hehe here's your cookie


----------



## StolenkissGerbils

Yum I like chocolate chip 

Ok here's your next one...


----------



## SpringerHusky

by the colour and it's a hound it's either a Billy or a Porcelain


----------



## StolenkissGerbils

Ah god damn lol you're right, it's a Porcelaine.

I should have gone for a harder one!

Ok smarty pants...your turn!


----------



## SpringerHusky

:biggrin: hehe this is fun here try this one


----------



## StolenkissGerbils

New Guinea Singing Dog?


----------



## SpringerHusky

damn you  your go


----------



## StolenkissGerbils

Not really a breed is it, New Guinea Singing Dog - well not a manmade one anyway, more a subspecies lol...ok give me a chance, I'm going to go for something really obscure this time!

I might have to retire from this game, I'm hogging it from everyone else 

One more pic from me anyway...off to find one...


----------



## SpringerHusky

StolenkissGerbils said:


> Not really a breed is it, New Guinea Singing Dog - well not a manmade one anyway, more a subspecies lol...ok give me a chance, I'm going to go for something really obscure this time!
> 
> I might have to retire from this game, I'm hogging it from everyone else
> 
> One more pic from me anyway...off to find one...


It's a sorta dingo situation is a breed of dog but not really kept as one  and yes same here it's been so much fun having somone else beat me at this


----------



## StolenkissGerbils

All those pariah dogs look much the same, Dingoes, Singing Dogs, they all revert to the sandy wolf-shaped form.

Anyway, my last contribution so someone else can have a go 
















Same breed, two different individual dogs with similar looks.

I'd be very surprised if anyone gets this on the first go!


----------



## SpringerHusky

hmmm this is one to defiantly think about 

Presa Canaro?


----------



## StolenkissGerbils

Naaah lol Presa Canario would have been too easy! Guess again 

(Menacing looking breed though isn't it? Can't say I'd be first in line to buy one! lol)


----------



## SpringerHusky

StolenkissGerbils said:


> Naaah lol Presa Canario would have been too easy! Guess again
> 
> (Menacing looking breed though isn't it? Can't say I'd be first in line to buy one! lol)


I thought not something about the thinner face told me it wasn't hmmm shall have a look about.

I'm a fan of presas but not sure what this breed is but looks like would make a good guard dog


----------



## StolenkissGerbils

I know one thing, if you owned one of these you'd never see the postman again lol 

Remember that incident a few years ago where a woman in the States had two Presas that escaped and killed her neighbour and the dogs' owner was convicted of MURDER?  Only in America...


----------



## SpringerHusky

StolenkissGerbils said:


> I know one thing, if you owned one of these you'd never see the postman again lol
> 
> Remember that incident a few years ago where a woman in the States had two Presas that escaped and killed her neighbour and the dogs' owner was convicted of MURDER?  Only in America...


Yes, I saw it's a shame because they are wonderful dogs 

I go with a friend with her sheps to protection dog training and see a presa there and he's the biggest sweetest baby who probarlley would not hurt a fly unless told to, in fact his owners said he's scared of cats :skep:


----------



## StolenkissGerbils

Hehehe well...cats can be pretty mean! lol 

So...anyone else have any idea what the breed I posted was?


----------



## SpringerHusky

StolenkissGerbils said:


> Hehehe well...cats can be pretty mean! lol
> 
> So...anyone else have any idea what the breed I posted was?


Yes, both my dogs soon found that out from our tom cat 

...I think we've scared everyone off


----------



## StolenkissGerbils

....seems that way....awwwwww lol


----------



## Smudgeypants

lets get back on track...


----------



## StolenkissGerbils

But nobody guessed the last one yet!


----------



## Smudgeypants

American Staffordshire Terriers


----------



## StolenkissGerbils

Nope, way off!


----------



## Smudgeypants

what group is it in??? utility, gun, hound, pastoral???


----------



## StolenkissGerbils

This is not a KC/AKC/UKC/FCI breed! It's a molosser type, would probably end up in the working group, or under FCI the pinscher/schnauzer/molosser group.


----------



## StolenkissGerbils

Guess nobody knows this one then??? Will I tell you what it is???


----------



## Smudgeypants

StolenkissGerbils said:


> Guess nobody knows this one then??? Will I tell you what it is???


mite aswell no1 else is playing n i dnt no what it is...


----------



## ToddyxxMillie

is it collie x staffie


----------



## pommum

is it a Perro de Presa Canario

Sarah


----------



## StolenkissGerbils

No, not a crossbreed of any kind, not a Presa Canario either, someone guessed that a few days ago.

I think this one was too hard - it's a really obscure breed. Will I go ahead and tell you and then let someone else post a new breed?

Edit: Okay, I'll take the lack of response as an "I don't know". The correct answer is...

*Villano de las Encartaciones* - also known as the Villano Bulldog. It's a rare Spanish Molosser type.

Okay lol someone else post a pic!


----------



## SpringerHusky

StolenkissGerbils said:


> No, not a crossbreed of any kind, not a Presa Canario either, someone guessed that a few days ago.
> 
> I think this one was too hard - it's a really obscure breed. Will I go ahead and tell you and then let someone else post a new breed?
> 
> Edit: Okay, I'll take the lack of response as an "I don't know". The correct answer is...
> 
> *Villano de las Encartaciones* - also known as the Villano Bulldog. It's a rare Spanish Molosser type.
> 
> Okay lol someone else post a pic!


Wow, You learn something new every day, never heard of that breed


----------



## SpringerHusky

I'll have one last go 










This one shouldn't be too hard


----------



## terriermaid

looks a bit like a toller but they havnt got prick ears


----------



## Smudgeypants

Swedish Vallhund


----------



## SpringerHusky

nope not a toller  or a valhund :sosp:


----------



## SpringerHusky

Nobody? really it's not that hard


----------



## Smudgeypants

i no i just cant be arsed guessing lol


----------



## SpringerHusky

Smudgeypants said:


> i no i just cant be arsed guessing lol


:hand::lol:


----------



## MurphyMoo

minnie said:


> lol easily done, similar dogs


im not sure what breed they are but they sure are cute !


----------



## sportsmadkate

Captain George Wobble

My dogs a mix breed guess his breeds


----------



## Guest

sportsmadkate said:


> Captain George Wobble
> 
> My dogs a mix breed guess his breeds


Hmmm I see some Collie in him and maybe Lab...


----------



## sportsmadkate

first bits right....there are two other known breeds in him and one unknown


----------



## dexter

looks a bit like some kelpie there


----------



## Guest

How about this breed, just been googling and I'm in love! I think it's stunning


----------



## sportsmadkate

dexter said:


> looks a bit like some kelpie there


colliexspringer (mum) xbelgian shepherdxsomething else (dad)


----------



## SpringerHusky

RoseForTheDead said:


> How about this breed, just been googling and I'm in love! I think it's stunning
> 
> View attachment 12847
> 
> 
> View attachment 12848
> 
> 
> View attachment 12849


that's easyyy Cathoula Leopard dog :001_tt2:

No one guessed mine from eariler posts, it was a welsh sheepdog/collie


----------



## Guest

SpringerHusky said:


> that's easyyy Cathoula Leopard dog :001_tt2:
> 
> No one guessed mine from eariler posts, it was a welsh sheepdog/collie


Hehe correct  and I didn't guess yours either!


----------



## PoisonGirl

Ok, here's one.. I hope its not too easy!


----------



## Smudgeypants

Alaskan Malamute


----------



## PoisonGirl

nope. its not a very well known breed.. in fact its quite rare outside of its native country


----------



## rugby

i reckon this dog breed is a 
border terrier x jack russell
because my friend has a dog that looks just like those ones:001_cool:


----------



## pugsley Adams

rugby said:


> i reckon this dog breed is a
> border terrier x jack russell
> because my friend has a dog that looks just like those ones:001_cool:


I agree to!:thumbsup:


----------



## PoisonGirl

Nope 
It's not a cross breed. 
I don't think it is AKC recognised, but it definately is in its own country.
It is a medium sized dog.


----------



## Fleur

Shinoko 
It's a rare Japanese spitz .
Not sure thats spelt right.


----------



## sarah1984

is it a Kishu Ken or a Norwegian Buhund?


----------



## sarah1984

Actually it looks rather like a shiba inu?


----------



## PoisonGirl

Fleur said:


> Shinoko
> It's a rare Japanese spitz .
> Not sure thats spelt right.


Yeah, its spelled Shikoku. It is a rare breed of hunting dog developed in ancient Japan, The breed is classified as a primitive spitz-type, closely related to the Shiba Inu and the Akita.

I'd love to hve one they are gorgeous! 

Your turn 

x


----------



## Fleur

poisongirl said:


> Yeah, its spelled Shikoku. It is a rare breed of hunting dog developed in ancient Japan, The breed is classified as a primitive spitz-type, closely related to the Shiba Inu and the Akita.
> 
> I'd love to hve one they are gorgeous!
> 
> Your turn
> 
> x


Yey!!!! One I knew at last

Can someone else post a piccie for me as my notebook is playing up ad won't load piccies at the moment.
Thx


----------



## PoisonGirl

Fleur said:


> Yey!!!! One I knew at last
> 
> Can someone else post a piccie for me as my notebook is playing up ad won't load piccies at the moment.
> Thx


Ok here you go. and I'l pm u the answer


----------



## Fleur

thx poisongirl

Not a breed I've seen before will have to look him up!


----------



## chorusgirl

I havent seen one of those dogs before?! Is it a foriegn breed?


----------



## Fleur

chorusgirl said:


> I havent seen one of those dogs before?! Is it a foriegn breed?


It's quite rare and yes it's foreign:001_smile:


----------



## terriermaid

looks a bit like a sloughi but there not rare is it in the hound group?


----------



## Fleur

terriermaid said:


> looks a bit like a sloughi but there not rare is it in the hound group?


Yes it's in the hound group - but I don't think it's recognised by the UK kennel club.


----------



## crazybones

lakeland terrier by any chance?


----------



## Guest

its a azawakh


----------



## Fleur

DevilDogz said:


> its a azawakh


Clever clogs - you're right.

Thx to poisongirl for posting for me.

The Azawakh is an African sight hound used for hunting gazelle, it is very rare outside of africa, however it is becoming known in the USA with approx 150 registered dogs.

Your turn DevilDogz


----------



## Guest

View attachment 14016
View attachment 14017


----------



## Guest

View attachment 14018


View attachment 14019


View attachment 14020


----------



## PoisonGirl

lol what a cool looking dog!
is it a full breed or cross??

cos if its a cross it looks like an old english sheepdog x border collie. lol
i want one


----------



## Guest

no she pedigree.the pictures are her at different ages.
come on can someone guess what she is...!


----------



## Fleur

I really want to guess - but I can't post pics  so I think it's a bit unfair of me


----------



## sarah1984

a powder puff? (chinese crested)


----------



## Fleur

sarah1984 said:


> a powder puff? (chinese crested)


That's what I was going to say - So I hope you are right

(I need to sort my note book out so I can start to post pics again)


----------



## sarah1984

Fleur said:


> That's what I was going to say - So I hope you are right
> 
> (I need to sort my note book out so I can start to post pics again)


I hope im right too :thumbup:


----------



## Guest

well done sarah your right she is my chinese crested puff..
your go...


----------



## sarah1984

Woo I am chuffed!

Here is my go then.....hope it hasnt been done already hehe


----------



## Guest

is it a Peruvian Inca Orchid x


----------



## sarah1984

DevilDogz said:


> is it a Peruvian Inca Orchid x


No unfortunately not...but I can see why you would say that


----------



## Guest

this is a trick one its not a xolo is it.?
good choice by the way this shput get people thinking


----------



## sarah1984

DevilDogz said:


> this is a trick one its not a xolo is it.?
> good choice by the way this shput get people thinking


No wrong again but another good guess!
A hint - It is a very rare breed outside of its native country and is also classed as quite a primitive breed.

I hope I havent picked one thats too hard.... what a meanie I am!


----------



## crazybones

sarah1984 said:


> Woo I am chuffed!
> 
> Here is my go then.....hope it hasnt been done already hehe


Its not a Thai Ridgeback is it!!!!!


----------



## sarah1984

crazybones said:


> Its not a Thai Ridgeback is it!!!!!


CORRECT! Well done


----------



## crazybones

Come On!!!!!!!!!! does that mean its my turn and if it does has the dog got to be yours?


----------



## sarah1984

crazybones said:


> Come On!!!!!!!!!! does that mean its my turn and if it does has the dog got to be yours?


I didnt do my own dog.....lol so I hope that wasnt part of the rules


----------



## crazybones

Here you go i hope its not to easy???


----------



## PoisonGirl

Is it a Basenji?


----------



## Guest

poisongirl said:


> Is it a Basenji?


i was going to say that good luck


----------



## crazybones

yes your both right..... fab dogs! there amazing!


----------



## Guest

well done poisongirl your turn x


----------



## PoisonGirl

Woohoo!  wait a sec til I go find one


----------



## PoisonGirl

Here you go 


























hope its not too hard... i dont think its recognised by KC... good luck!


----------



## sarah1984

this one has stumped me....any hints? pretty please


----------



## PoisonGirl

It is an extremely rare breed, from the Dutch Antilles in the Caribbean. Prominent registries such as the American Kennel Club do not recognize the breed. The Dog is a pariah-type dog believed to have descended from Iberian Hounds which were introduced to Aruba by Portuguese slave traders in the 16th century.


----------



## sarah1984

arubian cunucu!


----------



## PoisonGirl

yay!  damn and i thought i had picked a really hard one  lol


----------



## hutch6

Arubian Cunucu Dog.


----------



## sarah1984

is it my go now?


----------



## hutch6

Bugger...................


----------



## sarah1984

Here we gooo.....this one should be easier!


----------



## PoisonGirl

pyrenean mountain dog?


----------



## sarah1984

poisongirl said:


> pyrenean mountain dog?


..........Nope


----------



## PoisonGirl

maremma sheepdog?


----------



## sarah1984

poisongirl said:


> maremma sheepdog?[/QUOTE
> 
> ................nope


----------



## PoisonGirl

Abruzzesi shepherd dog?


----------



## sarah1984

poisongirl said:


> Abruzzesi shepherd dog?


Lol your determined to get this one arent you?

But.....

Nope!


----------



## PoisonGirl

so is it a great pyrenese? lol im not giving up!


----------



## sarah1984

poisongirl said:


> so is it a great pyrenese? lol im not giving up!


Nope unfortunately not


----------



## PoisonGirl

Can I have a clue pleeeese?


----------



## crazybones

Central Asian Shepherd dog


----------



## sarah1984

crazybones said:


> Central Asian Shepherd dog


Awww, nope wrong again!:devil:


----------



## sarah1984

poisongirl said:


> Can I have a clue pleeeese?


It is recognised by the Kennel Club...


----------



## banshee

new foundlander ?


----------



## sarah1984

banshee said:


> new foundlander ?


...........................Nope


----------



## PoisonGirl

more clue... lol this ones hard.


----------



## banshee

leonberger


----------



## sarah1984

poisongirl said:


> more clue... lol this ones hard.


It was originally used to guard livestock....and the colour of its coat is very important in its role.....


----------



## sarah1984

banshee said:


> leonberger


.......nope


----------



## hutch6

Is it a big White dog called Graham that is known to the KC?


----------



## sarah1984

hutch6 said:


> Is it a big White dog called Graham that is known to the KC?


I am confused


----------



## banshee

Kuvasz ? by any chance


----------



## sarah1984

banshee said:


> Kuvasz ? by any chance


:w00t::w00t::w00t:Your CORRECT!:w00t::w00t::w00t:


----------



## banshee

yay......

sorry poisongirl:001_tt2:


----------



## kellybaker

is it a Hungarian Kuvasz


----------



## hutch6

I found one called an Akbash which looks similar.


----------



## PoisonGirl

i will get the next one  lol


----------



## kellybaker

i was too late i was beaten to it lol


----------



## banshee

hope this works

guess a clue would be needed> This breed originated in France in 1912, making it a fairly new breed. It is not yet well known outside of its own region. The breed is registered with the FCI.


----------



## sarah1984

Gonczy Polski.......


----------



## banshee

sorry nope


----------



## crazybones

Ariegeois i hope


----------



## kellybaker

Ariegeois.......................


----------



## sarah1984

arrghhh u beat me!


----------



## banshee

crazybones said:


> Ariegeois i hope


Correct  :thumbup1:


----------



## crazybones

have fun guys................


----------



## sarah1984

kai ken!.......


----------



## crazybones

well done that was a bit easy then wasn't it lol


----------



## sarah1984

Here is another....

Good Luck!


----------



## crazybones

Pekingese??????????????????????????????????????


----------



## sarah1984

crazybones said:


> Pekingese??????????????????????????????????????


..........Nope


----------



## hutch6

A labrador?????????


----------



## crazybones

Tibetan Spaniel.......


----------



## sarah1984

No correct guesses yet guys!


----------



## kellybaker

this really looks like a pug crossed with something


----------



## sarah1984

It is a dog which is made up of various features of different breeds...if thats any help....


----------



## kellybaker

no this does not help lol


----------



## sarah1984

kellybaker said:


> no this does not help lol


hehe, okay the breed was created in 1989.....


----------



## Guest

is it a puggle x


----------



## crazybones

is it a pugalier


----------



## sarah1984

Nope sorry guys!


----------



## Guest

gosh a tuff one is it reconized by kc.


----------



## crazybones

pugador??????????


----------



## sarah1984

nope not kc recognized


----------



## sarah1984

crazybones said:


> pugador??????????


No and to put you out of your misery, its not a puganything....theres another hint lol


----------



## crazybones

toy bulldog????????????????????????????


----------



## sarah1984

crazybones said:


> toy bulldog????????????????????????????


..........No


----------



## sarah1984

More hints......
Its an American (something)
Robert Rice created the breed....

That should make it super peasy


----------



## PoisonGirl

American Bullnese


----------



## crazybones

American Bullnese..................


----------



## sarah1984

poisongirl said:


> American Bullnese


Woot! well done....crazybones wont be happy now


----------



## PoisonGirl

It was about time I got another one  
But then I did just comeonline, saw the clue and google it. Lol

You can take my shot crazybones 

x


----------



## Guest

aww thats nice of you letting crazy bones take your go i googled it to but didnt type quick enough lol..


----------



## crazybones

Here you lot go. hope its not to hard


----------



## Guest

is it kc or cross breed


----------



## crazybones

its a pedigree orginates from romania soz bout spelling as always


----------



## PoisonGirl

is it a romanian shepherd?


----------



## crazybones

yeah i gotta stop doing to easy ones


----------



## Guest

is it a karst shepherd dog.(kraski ovcar)


----------



## PoisonGirl

ok now i really have to think of one :0 lol gimme 5 mins


----------



## PoisonGirl

Ok.. this ones a crossbreed.. I'l try and get some more pics up soon if these aren't ok.. off to tesco!


----------



## SpringerHusky

Akita x Shepherd? o:


----------



## terriermaid

huskamute lol


----------



## PoisonGirl

both of u are close.. but not quite!  keep trying...


----------



## SpringerHusky

I just noticed two photos, we meant to guess both photos?

Malamute x Shepherd 

Malamute x Akita 

^for the top one

The bottom ones look like malamutes o:


----------



## PoisonGirl

they are both the same cross, i just tried to get pics that were diffrent.. both of u were almost there..


----------



## SpringerHusky

really? wow they look totally different o:

Shepherd x husky?

Husky x Akita?


----------



## PoisonGirl

ok here are some better pics i think..


----------



## PoisonGirl

SpringerHusky said:


> really? wow they look totally different o:
> 
> Shepherd x husky?
> 
> Husky x Akita?


Lol u got it before i could put more pics up. they are Husky x Akita

here are mum and dad of all the pups above










your turn


----------



## SpringerHusky

They are cutee :001_wub:

I know the perfect dog -goes to get a pic-


----------



## SpringerHusky

Here we go, this dog belongs to my partner's mum he's very sweet he's named Segar (after bob segar) but most people just call him Butters (he looks like butters form south park)




























He's a Crossbreed


----------



## DKDREAM

Yorkshire terrier Cross?


----------



## SpringerHusky

Nope  no yorkie in this little guy


----------



## Tigerneko

Yorkie x Border terrier?

Just a guess, i'm not very good at this game XD


----------



## DKDREAM

Chihuahua x Papillion


----------



## PoisonGirl

skye terrier x border terrier??


----------



## SpringerHusky

Nope, someone got close though


----------



## PoisonGirl

Border x Westie?


----------



## SpringerHusky

nope, not even close 

Hint; There's no Classed terrier


----------



## Guest

Skye terrier x JRT


----------



## PoisonGirl

Is it a chihuahua cross?


----------



## Guest

Papillonx JRT


----------



## Guest

maltese x papillion
maltese x chihuahua


----------



## SpringerHusky

poisongirl said:


> Is it a chihuahua cross?


Yep but the question poses is with what?


----------



## sarah1984

chi x skye terrier?


----------



## SpringerHusky

Nope, there's no terrier in him at all


----------



## sarah1984

oo silly me, i should read!

i dont get it then, as you said someone had got close....but they said terriers


----------



## sarah1984

chi x pom?


----------



## SpringerHusky

sarah1984 said:


> oo silly me, i should read!
> 
> i dont get it then, as you said someone had got close....but they said terriers


Someone got close because they said Chi


----------



## SpringerHusky

sarah1984 said:


> chi x pom?


Nope, hehe this seems to be quite hard


----------



## sarah1984

chi x lhasa?


----------



## SpringerHusky

Nope, hehe i'll give one last hint

He doesn't shed


----------



## sarah1984

chi x shih tzu?


----------



## sarah1984

chi x maltese?


----------



## SpringerHusky

nope and nope


----------



## sarah1984

havanese x chi?


----------



## sarah1984

chinese crested x chi


----------



## SpringerHusky

nope and nope


----------



## sarah1984

im running out of breeds that dont shed lol

schaunzer x chi


----------



## sarah1984

poodle x chi?..............please put me out of my misery


----------



## SpringerHusky

sarah1984 said:


> im running out of breeds that dont shed lol
> 
> schaunzer x chi


Nope, hehe there's one your missing and it's a common dog that's mixed to make a non shedding dog


----------



## sarah1984

SpringerHusky said:


> Nope, hehe there's one your missing and it's a common dog that's mixed to make a non shedding dog


is the other dog a non shedder in its own right?


----------



## sarah1984

bichon x chi

all the others i can think of, are terriers


----------



## SpringerHusky

sarah1984 said:


> is the other dog a non shedder in its own right?


Chi's I belive are shedders not sure


----------



## DKDREAM

Chi x Dachshound?


----------



## sarah1984

SpringerHusky said:


> Chi's I belive are shedders not sure


Sorry i mean the dog its crossed with, is that a non shedder?


----------



## SpringerHusky

sarah1984 said:


> bichon x chi
> 
> all the others i can think of, are terriers


There's one left kinda like a bichon


----------



## SpringerHusky

sarah1984 said:


> Sorry i mean the dog its crossed with, is that a non shedder?


Yes and good for people allergic to dogs


----------



## sarah1984

and its not a poodle x chi?


----------



## DKDREAM

Chi x Bolonese


----------



## SpringerHusky

sarah1984 said:


> and its not a poodle x chi?


Bingo :thumbup: he is indeed a toy poodle x chihuahua 

He picked up the long hair chi fur but his fur curls like a poodles and he's super smart like one too.

your go


----------



## sarah1984

DKDREAM said:


> Chi x Bolonese


if your right i have totally lost the will to live! ARRGHHHHHH


----------



## sarah1984

lol, i said it was a poodle earlier on.......was you trying to make me go insane on purpose??


----------



## DKDREAM

Chi x Bergamasco


----------



## sarah1984

Here we go.....my next offering! Good Luck.


----------



## DKDREAM

Boxer x English Mastiff?


----------



## sarah1984

DKDREAM said:


> Boxer x English Mastiff?


Its not a cross


----------



## DKDREAM

Bull Mastiff


----------



## sarah1984

DKDREAM said:


> Bull Mastiff


Nope....


----------



## DKDREAM

is it a Vizsla .


----------



## sarah1984

DKDREAM said:


> is it a Vizsla .


Nope....keep trying tho!


----------



## PoisonGirl

spanish mastiff??


----------



## sarah1984

poisongirl said:


> spanish mastiff??


.......................Nope


----------



## PoisonGirl

is it a type of mastiff? or closely related??


----------



## sarah1984

poisongirl said:


> is it a type of mastiff? or closely related??


It is mastiff type...yes and its not kc


----------



## PoisonGirl

Fila Brasileiro??


----------



## sarah1984

poisongirl said:


> Fila Brasileiro??


Nope...........


----------



## PoisonGirl

Brazilian Bull-Mastiff?


----------



## Guest

sarah1984 said:


> Here we go.....my next offering! Good Luck.


Boerboel..............?


----------



## SpringerHusky

Boerboel?

Cane corso?

Presa canario?


----------



## sarah1984

RoseForTheDead said:


> Boerboel..............?


Well done! Your go


----------



## Guest

Woohoo!  lol ok, I'm usually crap at this and everyone gets it easily but here we go...


----------



## Guest

No one gunna guess???


----------



## SpringerHusky

full breed or cross bread? :huh:


----------



## Guest

SpringerHusky said:


> full breed or cross bread? :huh:


Full breed.


----------



## Guest

Ok I'll give a couple of clues seeing as no one's even trying to guess, tut! lol...

It's a French breed of dog... and suposedly quite rare... Note, it's NOT a cross breed...

Anyone...???


----------



## SpringerHusky

Ahs then it must be a briard


----------



## Guest

SpringerHusky said:


> Ahs then it must be a briard


Nope........... unless it's got two names? Hmm... keep a guessing guys!


----------



## hutch6

Is it a member of the bridge asking the captin of the starship enterprise as they pull upto the McDonalds Drive-thru window?


----------



## Guest

Some more pics of the breed!!

(edit) LMAO I've gone and NAMED the pictures hahaha I'm having a blonde day... lol!

Least you now know the breed 

Berger Picard...


----------



## crazybones

Berger Picard lol


----------



## Guest

crazybones said:


> Berger Picard lol


How ever did you guess  :crazy: lol (can't believe I did that lol) your turn


----------



## crazybones

Have fun probs to easy but there you go anyways


----------



## PoisonGirl

Is it an alaskan klee klai?


----------



## crazybones

nope but i like the thinking............


----------



## PoisonGirl

would have been a bit obvious tho wouldnt it? Lol But i had to check.


----------



## sarah1984

german spitz


----------



## crazybones

nope soz wrong again lol....


----------



## sarah1984

finnish spitz


----------



## crazybones

no sorry sarah lol


----------



## sarah1984

finnish lapphund


----------



## PoisonGirl

Is it a Eurasier?


----------



## sarah1984

poisongirl said:


> Is it a Eurasier?


ooo good one


----------



## crazybones

sarah1984 said:


> finnish lapphund


there you go your turn sarah


----------



## sarah1984

Here you go then......

a nice easy one!


----------



## PoisonGirl

bearded collie?


----------



## sarah1984

poisongirl said:


> bearded collie?


nope....


----------



## PoisonGirl

Is it KC or cross?


----------



## sarah1984

poisongirl said:


> Is it KC or cross?


kc..................


----------



## PoisonGirl

the 1st pic looks like an old english sheepdog, but the 2nd one doesnt.. lol this ones harder than i thought it was!


----------



## SpringerHusky

Havanese or Tibetan terrier


----------



## sarah1984

SpringerHusky said:


> Havanese or Tibetan terrier


..................Nope


----------



## vizzy24

Polish lowland sheepdog?


----------



## sarah1984

vizzy24 said:


> Polish lowland sheepdog?


CORRECT! well done


----------



## kingsleybiz

Hello,
What a beautiful pet you have there.You really must be taking very good care it.Your dogs health is very important and you can make your dog more healthier by checking this out.paydotcom.com/r/67388/lacy3322/22198900/


----------



## sarah1984

vizzy24 said:


> Polish lowland sheepdog?


Its your turn to post one now


----------



## rugby

sarah1984 said:


> Here we go.....my next offering! Good Luck.


south african boerbel maybe


----------



## hutch6

hutch6 said:


> Is it a member of the bridge asking the captin of the starship enterprise as they pull upto the McDonalds Drive-thru window?





RoseForTheDead said:


> Some more pics of the breed!!
> 
> (edit) LMAO I've gone and NAMED the pictures hahaha I'm having a blonde day... lol!
> 
> Least you now know the breed
> 
> Berger Picard...


I was right then!!!!!!! A little cryptic but same result!!!


----------



## Guest

hutch6 said:


> I was right then!!!!!!! A little cryptic but same result!!!


LOL dya know I've only just realised what you were on about! haha you get to post a pic too then seeing as ya were right!  lol sorry! x


----------



## hutch6

Who's go is it then?


----------



## crazybones

its vizzy go i think


----------



## SpringerHusky

well if no one posts soon i will, I always have more up my sleeve


----------



## PoisonGirl

SpringerHusky said:


> well if no one posts soon i will, I always have more up my sleeve


I don't think vizzy realises you put pic up when you win..
Its been ages since the last one!
Just go


----------



## sarah1984

Yep lets get this show back on the road.....its been far too long since I was really wound up!


----------



## SpringerHusky

Ok well this is a dog i met when I was out in the states and was not what I thought it was 



















She's a cross breed and quite a funny one too :w00t:

p.s she's fully grown


----------



## PoisonGirl

collie x husky?
or collie x malamute?


----------



## Tureann

I'd say alaskan malamute x border collie...or maybe husky or alaskan malamute x german sheperd 
lol


----------



## SpringerHusky

Think about it, you can see she's small in height but she's a siberian husky x but the trick is what she's crossed with


----------



## PoisonGirl

my oh says its crossed with a jrt


----------



## SpringerHusky

nope


----------



## hutch6

Siberian Husky x JRT?
Siberian Husky x Daschund?
Siberian Husky x Rabbit?
Siberian Husky x Gerbil?
Siberian Husky x Vole?


----------



## Angel44

Husky x corgi?


----------



## PoisonGirl

is it crossed with a spaniel?


----------



## hutch6

Siberian Husky x Welsh Corgi?
Siberian Husky x Basenji?
Siberian Husky x smaller Siberian Husky?
Siberian Husky x German Spitz? Dirty German.
Siberian Husky x Pug to make a Siberian Hug?
Siberian Husky x Jamthund?


----------



## SpringerHusky

Hutch, half the mixed you've posted either makes no sence or is a bit silly

but no one had guessed so far


----------



## PoisonGirl

is it crossed with an eskimo dog?


----------



## SpringerHusky

sorry nope


----------



## PoisonGirl

can i have a clue pweeese?
x


----------



## SpringerHusky

it's not an english or american breed


----------



## crazybones

is it a husky x klee kai


----------



## SpringerHusky

nope, although i actually thought it was a klee kai (mix)


----------



## hutch6

SpringerHusky said:


> Hutch, half the mixed you've posted either makes no sence or is a bit silly
> 
> but no one had guessed so far


Sorry.

Didn't realise it was a serious competition :blush: :blush: :blush:

None of the actual dog breeds I have put on my guesses are correct then?

Was it an artificial insemination or did the whole physical act take place?

Does the dog's so called breed has a silly name made up of the the two different breeds used?


----------



## SpringerHusky

hutch6 said:


> Sorry.
> 
> Didn't realise it was a serious competition :blush: :blush: :blush:
> 
> None of the actual dog breeds I have put on my guesses are correct then?
> 
> Was it an artificial insemination or did the whole physical act take place?
> 
> Does the dog's so called breed has a silly name made up of the the two different breeds used?


It's fun but no need to go over the top :sosp:

Nope it's a mixed breed i've never heard of


----------



## wre2wre

no way!!!!


----------



## SpringerHusky

well since no ones guessed the dog was shiba inu x siberian husky


----------



## VictoriaRose

Guess this one then ??????


----------



## Guest

VictoriaRose said:


> Guess this one then ??????


Lhasa Apso?


----------



## peppapug

VictoriaRose said:


> Guess this one then ??????


Tibetan Terrier?


----------



## VictoriaRose

yes your right PeppaPug, its a TT, 18 months old, scruffy tyke, she looks lovely usually but was having a bad hair day !!


----------



## davec

hi cavrooney is it a cavalier king charles


----------



## muppetandgemma

she is gorgeous


----------



## vizzy24

Who knows what this is??????


----------



## vizzy24

not sure if that pic works lol


----------



## spid

one would guess at telomain (the photo is titled!)


----------



## vizzy24

pants lol that didnt work then pmsl
doh


----------



## vizzy24

Lets try again lol


----------



## muppetandgemma

She is so beautiful

Have a look at my gorgeous girl and see if you can guess the breed....


----------



## vizzy24

Golden doodle?


----------



## spid

golden retriever x bearded collie?


----------



## spid

vizzy24 said:


> Lets try again lol


American Bulldog?


----------



## muppetandgemma

No but you are getting warm


----------



## vizzy24

spid said:


> American Bulldog?


Nope !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## muppetandgemma

spid said:


> golden retriever x bearded collie?


No keep guessing.lol


----------



## SpringerHusky

Labradoodle-Lab x Poodle?


----------



## vizzy24

Italian spinone????????????????? I love them!!!


----------



## fluffybunny2001

Is it an american staffordshire bull terrier?-vizzy24


----------



## vizzy24

fluffybunny2001 said:


> Is it an american staffordshire bull terrier?-vizzy24


no Guess again


----------



## noushka05

is it a cane corso?


----------



## vizzy24

nope but you are on the right lines


----------



## muppetandgemma

SpringerHusky said:


> Labradoodle-Lab x Poodle?


Yes well done!!!:yesnod:


----------



## VictoriaRose

Has anyone heard of a Thai Ridgeback ???
My sister heard the name a little while ago and asked me,

Nooo I said, I know lots of strange dog names but not that one!!


----------



## SpringerHusky

vizzy24 said:


> Lets try again lol


Pressa Canario?


----------



## SpringerHusky

VictoriaRose said:


> Has anyone heard of a Thai Ridgeback ???
> My sister heard the name a little while ago and asked me,
> 
> Nooo I said, I know lots of strange dog names but not that one!!












I have i've met a few they are lovely dogs, very tall too


----------



## vizzy24

SpringerHusky said:


> Pressa Canario?


Yep Thats it


----------



## momentofmadness

SpringerHusky said:


> I have i've met a few they are lovely dogs, very tall too


Oooh I love it!!!


----------



## vizzy24

I love them too but Ihave never seen any in this country not sure if they are over here yet.


----------



## momentofmadness

vizzy24 said:


> I love them too but Ihave never seen any in this country not sure if they are over here yet.


Just been looking at a few pics and some of them have a sharpei look about there heads?


----------



## SpringerHusky

vizzy24 said:


> I love them too but Ihave never seen any in this country not sure if they are over here yet.


I'm in UK and I can tell you i've seen 'em  they are rare you just have to know where to look


----------



## SpringerHusky

momentofmadness said:


> Just been looking at a few pics and some of them have a sharpei look about there heads?


wouldn't shock me as these are from Thailand and sharpei's from China so likley some where they have had some simular breeding.


----------



## SpringerHusky

Ok since i've guessed both right it's my turn, here we go


----------



## rotts05

Munsterlander??


----------



## SpringerHusky

rotts05 said:


> Munsterlander??


Nope, when I first met this breed I thought the same


----------



## hutch6

Ooops I did it again.

Is it a Brittany?


----------



## SpringerHusky

nope afraid not


----------



## rotts05

Stabyhoun??


----------



## SpringerHusky

rotts05 said:


> Stabyhoun??


Yep :001_tongue: you win and it's your turn


----------



## rotts05

I don't know how rare these are, I think they look amazing though! Pic taken from another forum.










3 possible names...


----------



## SpringerHusky

Wow, look at the size of him he's like a bear : he looks almost like a euraiser but much bigger.


----------



## rotts05

I think it's Aslan personally!


----------



## noushka05

is it a Caucasian Ovtcharka?


----------



## SpringerHusky

:lol: I dunno he looks cuter than aslan, -scans her dog breed books- I've never come across a dog like him


----------



## rotts05

> is it a Caucasian Ovtcharka?


That one will do :biggrin:


----------



## hutch6

A Lion-Dog?


----------



## hutch6

Is it a man in fancydress?


----------



## noushka05

rotts05 said:


> That one will do :biggrin:


YEY will somebody have my go though cos i dont know how to put the pics on here i'm rubbish without help on here, sorry


----------



## hutch6

here you go then. Just for you.


----------



## SpringerHusky

It's really simple, find an image you want, save it in a new name, upload it to tinypic.com, copy the url and then when posting click the icon on the bar that has a grey mountain and sun with yellow background and post the link into the pop up and then just post and you're done


----------



## SpringerHusky

hutch6 said:


> here you go then. Just for you.


Portugese water dog?


----------



## noushka05

SpringerHusky said:


> It's really simple, find an image you want, save it in a new name, upload it to tinypic.com, copy the url and then when posting click the icon on the bar that has a grey mountain and sun with yellow background and post the link into the pop up and then just post and you're done


OMG its still not simple enough for my little brain LOL thanx for trying though Springerhusky


----------



## SpringerHusky

noushka05 said:


> OMG its still not simple enough for my little brain LOL thanx for trying though Springerhusky


:lol: no worries, worth a shot :thumbup1:


----------



## hutch6

SpringerHusky said:


> Portugese water dog?


Close with the "dog" bit.

Try again.

3 goes for £1 folks.


----------



## noushka05

hutch6 said:


> here you go then. Just for you.


Thankyou Hutch x

oo you picked a hard one


----------



## rotts05

I love the idea it's a man in fancy dress, gets my vote (and it was my post)!


----------



## Tigerneko

hutch6 said:


> here you go then. Just for you.


Polish Lowland Sheepdog?


----------



## vizzy24

Estrela mountain dog?


----------



## Tigerneko

Is it KC registered?


----------



## Tigerneko

Spanish Water Dog?


----------



## SpringerHusky

Portia Elizabeth said:


> Polish Lowland Sheepdog?


I'm at a loss and this is the only oth one I can think of but it's been said


----------



## Tigerneko

SpringerHusky said:


> I'm at a loss and this is the only oth one I can think of but it's been said


I was convinced it was a Polish Lowland at first, but I google'd them, and nearly all have a lot of white on them, so I don't think it is one of those 

I looked at Spanish Water Dogs though, and they seem like a possibility!

I wish the poster would get on here, i'm dying to know whether i'm right or not hehe


----------



## SpringerHusky

Portia Elizabeth said:


> I was convinced it was a Polish Lowland at first, but I google'd them, and nearly all have a lot of white on them, so I don't think it is one of those
> 
> I looked at Spanish Water Dogs though, and they seem like a possibility!
> 
> I wish the poster would get on here, i'm dying to know whether i'm right or not hehe


Yes, i've been though all my dogs books and i'm at a looss it's because the dog is wet so the picture throws you off :closedeyes:


----------



## vizzy24

oops just realised I did the other pic that hd already been guessed doh!!!!


----------



## Tigerneko

omg update please


----------



## hutch6

Sorry guys.

Nothing close so far.

I don't think it is registered but then how do I check? Is there a list somewhere?

Clue: She listened to the voice that is looped which was found.


----------



## Tigerneko

hutch6 said:


> Sorry guys.
> 
> Nothing close so far.
> 
> I don't think it is registered but then how do I check? Is there a list somewhere?
> 
> Clue: She listened to the voice that is looped which was found.


 I haven't got a clue

*waves white flag*


----------



## hutch6

Portia Elizabeth said:


> I haven't got a clue
> 
> *waves white flag*


If you listened to something you ??????? What It?


----------



## Tigerneko

hutch6 said:


> If you listened to something you ??????? What It?


heard 

:lol: sorry if i'm wrong, im a bit thick


----------



## hutch6

Portia Elizabeth said:


> heard
> 
> :lol: sorry if i'm wrong, im a bit thick


Correct.

Looped is an anagram.

Put them together and you have the breed.


----------



## Tigerneko

hutch6 said:


> Correct.
> 
> Looped is an anagram.
> 
> Put them together and you have the breed.


Is the anagram Poodle?

:lol: i'm actually rubbish at this :lol: :lol: :ciappa:


----------



## hutch6

Portia Elizabeth said:


> Is the anagram Poodle?
> 
> :lol: i'm actually rubbish at this :lol: :lol: :ciappa:


YEAH!!!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Herding Poodle or Schafpudel.


----------



## Tigerneko

hutch6 said:


> YEAH!!!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Herding Poodle or Schafpudel.


WOOHOO :lol:

I typed Herding Poodle into google and nothing came up :lol: that's what had me stumped :laugh:

is it my go? LOL i sort of got it :lol:


----------



## Tigerneko

right im gonna give it a go 










I hope you're all stumped


----------



## Taylorbaby

lovely looking dog!

I wana say GSD!

Or GSD X collie?


----------



## Tigerneko

Taylorbaby said:


> lovely looking dog!
> 
> I wana say GSD!
> 
> Or GSD X collie?


It looks a lot like a GSD x collie, but it's not 

not a GSD either


----------



## noushka05

is it an Australian Koolie?


----------



## hutch6

Has it got mange?


----------



## Tigerneko

noushka05 said:


> is it an Australian Koolie?





hutch6 said:


> Has it got mange?


nope and nope LOL


----------



## hutch6

Is it a Mudi dog? 

It doesn't look dirty.


----------



## Tigerneko

hutch6 said:


> Is it a Mudi dog?
> 
> It doesn't look dirty.


Yep it is :crazy:

I thought that was gonna be a difficult one :crazy:


----------



## hutch6

Ha ha ha I rock   

My go then?


----------



## Tigerneko

hutch6 said:


> Ha ha ha I rock
> 
> My go then?


course you can 

do an easy one :lol: im crap at this lol!!


----------



## hutch6

A semi-easy one then. Just for you.










To be honest I just look at what group they might be in and then have a look on the web. I can only recognise maybe 12 breeds if I see them in the street.


----------



## Tigerneko

haha i'm good a reckognising them, but only KC registered ones, im rubbish with all those obscure foreign breeds :lol:

Is it a French Bulldog? It could be a Boston Terrier too, cos they look alike...


----------



## hutch6

It is a Boston Terrier. Well done you. Take 25 Friday points.


----------



## Tigerneko

hutch6 said:


> It is a Boston Terrier. Well done you. Take 25 Friday points.


woohoo :thumbup:

okay, next....


----------



## hutch6

A stretched beagle?


----------



## Tigerneko

hutch6 said:


> A stretched beagle?


LOL nope, not a beagle


----------



## hutch6

Fox hound?


----------



## Tigerneko

Nope, close though


----------



## noushka05

a Hamiltonstovare?


----------



## SpringerHusky

Portia Elizabeth said:


> woohoo :thumbup:
> 
> okay, next....


Beagle Harrier?


----------



## Tigerneko

SpringerHusky said:


> Beagle Harrier?


Well done   

Next :thumbup:


----------



## SpringerHusky

This shoulden't be too hard


----------



## noushka05

a laekenois?


----------



## SpringerHusky

noushka05 said:


> a laekenois?


:skep: :lol:

Yes :tongue:


----------



## noushka05

yey!!!......... sorry but inspite of the great help from you Springerhusky & from Hutch i'm still hopeless & i cant get a picture:frown2: will someone have my go again pleeeeeeze:blush2:


----------



## SpringerHusky

noushka05 said:


> yey!!!......... sorry but inspite of the great help from you Springerhusky & from Hutch i'm still hopeless & i cant get a picture:frown2: will someone have my go again pleeeeeeze:blush2:


Go find a dog breed and pmail it to me and i'll upload it for ya


----------



## noushka05

SpringerHusky said:


> Go find a dog breed and pmail it to me and i'll upload it for ya


aww thankyou:001_wub: i'll go an have a look


----------



## SpringerHusky

noushka05 said:


> aww thankyou:001_wub: i'll go an have a look












I loved this image and had to use it  but here ya go


----------



## noushka05

i think i know this one.....:lol:


thats a really lovely pic thanx:thumbup1:


----------



## vizzy24

Tibetan terrier?
Powlish lowland sheepdog?


----------



## noushka05

vizzy24 said:


> Tibetan terrier?
> Powlish lowland sheepdog?


no its neither of them


----------



## vizzy24

Pyrenean Sheepdogs


----------



## noushka05

no but your very close, they do the same job.


----------



## Tigerneko

is it a Schapendoes?


----------



## lynneharvey

Can't help but add this one ...


----------



## Tigerneko

Is it a labradoodle? Or a Spoodle?

Never got a reply for the last one, pretty sure I was right though cos I found the same picture on google images LOL


----------



## lynneharvey

Hi
You may have been right the last time ... but sadly, no it's not a labradoodle or spoodle or whoodle or any type of 'oodle'.
Another clue ... he's italian!
Lynne


----------



## Tigerneko

Is he a Lagotto Romagnolo?


----------



## lynneharvey

Yeeeeeeeee - good for you. How did you get it .... ?


----------



## Tigerneko

lynneharvey said:


> Yeeeeeeeee - good for you. How did you get it .... ?


I'm a human dog encyclopedia 

nah, just a bit of research on google lol! is it my go?


----------



## Tigerneko

okay, next one:










isn't it beautiful? 

Thought i'd add another one, as I think it could be quite a difficult one, so i'll post another 









Lovely


----------



## lynneharvey

Sure thing ... it's a great breed and I'm so glad that we found out about it and got Archie - he a gem and what we needed to get over the tragic loss of our two boys last year ...


----------



## Tigerneko

lynneharvey said:


> Sure thing ... it's a great breed and I'm so glad that we found out about it and got Archie - he a gem and what we needed to get over the tragic loss of our two boys last year ...


aww, he is gorgeous! how old is he?


----------



## lynneharvey

This coming Monday, he'll be 22 weeks old. that photo was taken last weekend, so he'd be 21 weeks almost.


----------



## Tigerneko

lynneharvey said:


> This coming Monday, he'll be 22 weeks old. that photo was taken last weekend, so he'd be 21 weeks almost.


aww  he's still only a baby then, he looks a real sweetie


----------



## Tigerneko

Portia Elizabeth said:


> okay, next one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> isn't it beautiful?
> 
> Just thought i'd quote it, then it's not getting lost on the other page


----------



## SpringerHusky

Portia Elizabeth said:


> is it a Schapendoes?


Yes :001_tongue:


----------



## SpringerHusky

Portia Elizabeth said:


> okay, next one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> isn't it beautiful?
> 
> Thought i'd add another one, as I think it could be quite a difficult one, so i'll post another
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely


Brazillian Terrier :001_cool: I never rearized they came in any other colour than the bottom one but i just looked 'em out and found out more info about them


----------



## vizzy24

Is it a rat terrier?
Also available as a toy rat terrier


----------



## Tigerneko

SpringerHusky said:


> Brazillian Terrier :001_cool: I never rearized they came in any other colour than the bottom one but i just looked 'em out and found out more info about them


Nope, not a brazillian terrier! I just googled them, and the first picture on there is the second picture on my post, so i'll take it off, as it could've been wrong on the website.

Clue, the breed i've posted is very rare, and it is a terrier! I've probably given it away now 

Not a rat terrier either!!


----------



## SpringerHusky

Portia Elizabeth said:


> Nope, not a brazillian terrier! I just googled them, and the first picture on there is the second picture on my post, so i'll take it off, as it could've been wrong on the website.
> 
> Clue, the breed i've posted is very rare, and it is a terrier! I've probably given it away now
> 
> Not a rat terrier either!!


:lol: typical, hmms let me go investigate some more


----------



## Tigerneko

SpringerHusky said:


> :lol: typical, hmms let me go investigate some more


Good luck!


----------



## SpringerHusky

I must have it this time, is it an atlas terrier? 

I once met one of these and I remember the guy saying he had it imported and was very rare (this was while I was in America)


----------



## Tigerneko

SpringerHusky said:


> I must have it this time, is it an atlas terrier?
> 
> I once met one of these and I remember the guy saying he had it imported and was very rare (this was while I was in America)


Yay!!!!! If you google them, that black merle one is pretty much the only one that comes up, they must be very rare. They're beautiful dogs though, and i'm not really a terrier person 

Your turn


----------



## SpringerHusky

Portia Elizabeth said:


> Yay!!!!! If you google them, that black merle one is pretty much the only one that comes up, they must be very rare. They're beautiful dogs though, and i'm not really a terrier person
> 
> Your turn


I looked on Dogbreedinfo.com :thumbup::

-goes to go find a breed-


----------



## SpringerHusky

These are an interesting breed of dog, I would say rare in the UK not sure about anywhere else.

p.s they do come in other colours


----------



## Tigerneko

is it a sort of mountain dog? I know it's not the bernese but there's a few other mountain dog breeds look very similar


----------



## SpringerHusky

Portia Elizabeth said:


> is it a sort of mountain dog? I know it's not the bernese but there's a few other mountain dog breeds look very similar


nope with that colouring you'd think so  they do come in other colours but I liked that colouring


----------



## Tigerneko

SpringerHusky said:


> nope with that colouring you'd think so  they do come in other colours but I liked that colouring


Damn, I thought it was a Greater Swiss at first, but they only come in that one coat pattern, I think :/


----------



## SpringerHusky

Portia Elizabeth said:


> Damn, I thought it was a Greater Swiss at first, but they only come in that one coat pattern, I think :/


Nope, those few mountain dogs only come in that colour. These are a herding type breed so mountains would not be something they want to do.


----------



## Tigerneko

SpringerHusky said:


> Nope, those few mountain dogs only come in that colour. These are a herding type breed so mountains would not be something they want to do.


hmm, i'm rubbish at herding breeds, them and gundogs are probably the ones I know least about :lol: are they KC registered?


----------



## SpringerHusky

Portia Elizabeth said:


> hmm, i'm rubbish at herding breeds, them and gundogs are probably the ones I know least about :lol: are they KC registered?


Not to the uk, that I know of I don't know about America let me go see


----------



## -misty-

rough collie  looks rather like lassie


----------



## SpringerHusky

-misty- said:


> rough collie  looks rather like lassie


Nope 

Hint; It's NOT an UK breed despite what it's name says


----------



## Guest

Is it an English Shepherd


----------



## SpringerHusky

nic b said:


> Is it an English Shepherd


 Yep, which is actually made in America


----------



## Guest

What breed is this one ?


----------



## SpringerHusky

nic b said:


> View attachment 17184
> 
> 
> What breed is this one ?


Wow Gorgus, purebreed or cross?


----------



## Guest

It is a purebreed :


----------



## SpringerHusky

nic b said:


> It is a purebreed :


:001_wub:

Looks like a Malamute, but i've never seen one in that colour if it's not a malamute is it an akita?


----------



## Guest

No none of them


----------



## SpringerHusky

nic b said:


> No none of them


Wow, never seen a malamute looking dog that's not a malamute -goes on a hunt-


----------



## SpringerHusky

Found it looking up sledding breeds :ihih: it's a greenland dog

the photo on wiki is bigger and you can see the amazing colour, I want that dog


----------



## Guest

SpringerHusky said:


> Found it looking up sledding breeds :ihih: it's a greenland dog
> 
> the photo on wiki is bigger and you can see the amazing colour, I want that dog


Well done :thumbup:


----------



## SpringerHusky

Staying with teh same theme here we go


----------



## alphadog

Dunno, but I want one!! :drool:


----------



## SpringerHusky

alphadog said:


> Dunno, but I want one!! :drool:


:lol: put me on that list also


----------



## tiddlypup

inuit or utunagon or a huskymute?
anyone want to guess the breed of my avatar


----------



## noushka05

or a Tamaskan?


----------



## pommum

is it a Slovakian Wolfdog?

take care

Sarah


----------



## pommum

tiddlypup said:


> inuit or utunagon or a huskymute?
> anyone want to guess the breed of my avatar


Tiddlypup yours looks like a min pin.

take care

Sarah


----------



## vizzy24

pommum said:


> is it a Slovakian Wolfdog?
> 
> take care
> 
> Sarah





pommum said:


> Tiddlypup yours looks like a min pin.
> 
> take care
> 
> Sarah


Cor you are on a role today!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SpringerHusky

tiddlypup said:


> inuit or utunagon or a huskymute?
> anyone want to guess the breed of my avatar


yep it's a utunagon


----------



## Guest

weres everyone gone is anyone going to put up a new breed or i have a good one??..tiddlypup you got it right so by rights it should be your go.xx


----------



## jenny_adams

I love his moustache! Not sure about the breed, some sort of terrier...


----------



## SpringerHusky

jenny_adams said:


> I love his moustache! Not sure about the breed, some sort of terrier...


:confused1: dunno what dog your refering to but someone shoudl post soon


----------



## alphadog

Here's one, it's a bit easy though!


----------



## PoisonGirl

Clumber spaniel?

x


----------



## alphadog

Told you it was easy ha ha!! Your turn PG


----------



## PoisonGirl

oh crap that means i actually have to use my brain and think of something! Lol gimme a min..

**goes off to find a pic**

x


----------



## PoisonGirl

Ok, here you go, I can't be bothered looking back to see if it's alreadys been done... Hope not 


















x


----------



## SpringerHusky

poisongirl said:


> Ok, here you go, I can't be bothered looking back to see if it's alreadys been done... Hope not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x


It's a Portie :001_wub: My partner's favourite dog and I must say I'm fond of these

Portie=Portugese water dog


----------



## alphadog

The breed of the moment thanks to the white house family! Gorgeous dogs, but must be honest I'm not a fan of the lion cut


----------



## PoisonGirl

Yeah, they are soo cute, I met an 8 week old one when I was on hols in portugal years ago 

Mum's neighbour has one.. he just has normal hair cut- the lion one looks odd.

Your turn then 

x


----------



## SpringerHusky

Didn't know they came in brindle but this shouldn't be too hard.


----------



## PoisonGirl

english mastiff?

x


----------



## vizzy24

Mastiff 
bull mastiff
Cane corso


----------



## SpringerHusky

Nope :001_cool:


----------



## Guest

boerboel? not sure if i have spelled that rght lol


----------



## SpringerHusky

billyboysmammy said:


> boerboel? not sure if i have spelled that rght lol


Yep it's a borboel


----------



## Guest

is it my turn to post a breed now lol - new around here not sure how it works!


----------



## SpringerHusky

billyboysmammy said:


> is it my turn to post a breed now lol - new around here not sure how it works!


Yep, it is


----------



## Guest




----------



## SpringerHusky

billyboysmammy said:


>


wow stunning dog :biggrin: hmm American eskimo?


----------



## Guest

correct - your turn


----------



## vizzy24

What about this one!

Hope the pic works lol


----------



## SpringerHusky

meant to be my go but is that a hygen hound? o:


----------



## vizzy24

SpringerHusky said:


> meant to be my go but is that a hygen hound? o:


Sorry Didn't realise turn taking was that serious 

Nope not a hygen hound


----------



## SpringerHusky

vizzy24 said:


> Sorry Didn't realise turn taking was that serious
> 
> Nope not a hygen hound


naw it's not serious but i think we was to take turns, hmm what an intresting dog

it's a type of hound breed?


----------



## vizzy24

not a hound breed


----------



## SpringerHusky

vizzy24 said:


> not a hound breed


wow?  hmm is it kennel club registerd? (not england but rather any type like ukc)


----------



## PoisonGirl

Looks a bit like a beagle.
Is it pure or a cross??

x


----------



## DKDREAM

Beagle cross Boxer?


----------



## vizzy24

It is not a cross breed, and it is ukc registerd but not kc registered.


----------



## Guest

I think we need more clues LOL I would have said a Beagle cross, and it looks to be a hound type... but you say it isn't... more clues please!


----------



## vizzy24

You can get them in Yellow,brown and chestnut with white markings. It is a gundog


----------



## Guest

Ooooh a Portuguese Pointer ?!


----------



## vizzy24

Correct!!!!! or otherwise known as Perdigueiro Português


----------



## Guest

vizzy24 said:


> Correct!!!!! or otherwise known as Perdigueiro Português


Woohoo 

well this is probably easy... but as I'm at college I don't have much time - here we go! ...


----------



## Nicky09

Is that a Podengo? *is probably wrong*


----------



## Guest

Nope. x keep a guessing!


----------



## Guest

can we have some clues lol...


----------



## SpringerHusky

Berger de Picard, the same breed of dog that played Because of Winn-Dixie


----------



## Tula

Picardy Shepherd / Berger de Picard


----------



## Guest

SpringerHusky said:


> Berger de Picard


Correct.


----------



## Guest

View attachment 17950
View attachment 17951


can anyone guess this breed, i love this breed..x


----------



## vizzy24

presa canario
Canary dog?
Cane corso?


----------



## Guest

no sorry good guess...keep umm coming lol.x


----------



## SpringerHusky

ooo I thought it was acnaary dog also x) -goes to search-


----------



## SpringerHusky

I'm at a loss is this a mastiff type?


----------



## PoisonGirl

Is it a french mastiff? or cane corso?

x


----------



## Guest

no its not a mastiff type....
the breeds is not around much anymore but there are a group of people trying to bring it back over.....it was breed to hunt and guard as its very strong and can keep there prey down..happy guessing


----------



## SpringerHusky

Bandog? :confused1:


----------



## SpringerHusky

Found it, it's an American Allaunt (looked up rare breeds and managed to find the same photos  )

Three times now in a row and it's MY time to post 










That shoulden't be too hard, extra points if you can pronounce the breed


----------



## Guest

nope sorry


----------



## SpringerHusky

DevilDogz said:


> nope sorry


then what's this? 

American Allaunts


----------



## Guest

SpringerHusky said:


> Found it, it's an American Allaunt (looked up rare breeds and managed to find the same photos  )
> 
> Three times now in a row and it's MY time to post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That shoulden't be too hard


yay you got it well done...sorry i posted on you go but noone else had and i found dis breed and fort it would be a good/hard one lol..


----------



## SpringerHusky

DevilDogz said:


> yay you got it well done...sorry i posted on you go but noone else had and i found dis breed and fort it would be a good/hard one lol..


haha yeah no worries, i've actually never heard of it, i'm looking and reading about it now. I love this thing 'cause you see breeds you've never heard of


----------



## Guest

SpringerHusky said:


> haha yeah no worries, i've actually never heard of it, i'm looking and reading about it now. I love this thing 'cause you see breeds you've never heard of


yeah i love finding out about different breeds too its so intresting and i always tend to google after if i dont no what it was...i didnt actually no the american allaunt i just came across it on the onternet a while a go and remembered liking it...x


----------



## Guest

is it an kooiker hondje also known as small dutch water fowl dog..

i think thats right not sure and i cant find it on the internet to check lol x


----------



## SpringerHusky

hehe yep it is  I love kooikerhondje's <3 I want one so bad


----------



## Guest

SpringerHusky said:


> hehe yep it is  I love kooikerhondje's <3 I want one so bad


i like them too lol i will let you have the next go to if you like and ill let some ones else guess as i did take your go to start with lol...x


----------



## SpringerHusky

DevilDogz said:


> i like them too lol i will let you have the next go to if you like and ill let some ones else guess as i did take your go to start with lol...x


Thanks, although you arn't the first two other people did also  :lol:

but here we go










Fantastic looking dog :thumbup1:


----------



## vizzy24

SpringerHusky said:


> Thanks, although you arn't the first two other people did also  :lol:
> 
> but here we go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fantastic looking dog :thumbup1:


Not the end of the world surely!!!! 
Alapaha bulldog


----------



## SpringerHusky

vizzy24 said:


> Not the end of the world surely!!!!
> Alapaha bulldog


Of course not  but yes you're right


----------



## vizzy24

Have never heard of this one!!!!


----------



## Guest

G.S.D....


----------



## SpringerHusky

vizzy24 said:


> Have never heard of this one!!!!


looks allot like a german shepherd but obviously it's not, hm I have no idea it's not a king or a shiloh shepherd either, wow -goes to research-


----------



## Guest

RoseForTheDead said:


> G.S.D....


i thought that too but didnt post as i thought people mighgt think im silly as that to easy ans vizzy said had never heard of it before lol,......but very similar x


----------



## vizzy24

nope none of them


----------



## vizzy24

It looks so much like a gsd but its not


----------



## SpringerHusky

i'm at a total loss, you got my white towel, I give in


----------



## vizzy24

I'll give you a clue they are from the China area and the military sometimes use them


----------



## Nicky09

Is it the Kunming dog I give up if it isn't


----------



## PoisonGirl

It's a Kunming dog.

x


----------



## vizzy24

poisongirl said:


> It's a Kunming dog.
> 
> x


Yep thats what it is


----------



## vizzy24

Nicky09 said:


> Is it the Kunming dog I give up if it isn't


Yep you were right first sorry didnt see your post


----------



## Nicky09

A couple of hints Spanish pure bred was hunting hound now used by police


----------



## vizzy24

Sabueso Espanol 
or spanish hound is another name for it. looks a lot like the bracco italiano


----------



## Nicky09

Yep your turn


----------



## vizzy24

What about this one


----------



## Nicky09

Is it a hound breed?


----------



## vizzy24

Nicky09 said:


> Is it a hound breed?


It is known for having a good nose but it is more of a pointer


----------



## Guest

is it a bracco italiano?


----------



## vizzy24

DevilDogz said:


> is it a bracco italiano?


nope sorry


----------



## vizzy24

Any guesses?


----------



## Guest

i keep coming back and going aways searching it but im a little bit stuck with this one lol.


----------



## Guest

Clluueeesss please!   lol


----------



## vizzy24

RoseForTheDead said:


> Clluueeesss please!   lol


It is a spanish breed


----------



## Guest

A Spanish Pointer? lol


----------



## Guest

RoseForTheDead said:


> A Spanish Pointer? lol


i think you have beaten me too it lol also known as a Perdiguero Burgales


----------



## Guest

If we're right, I'll let DevilDogz go, coz I'm nice like that    lol


----------



## Guest

RoseForTheDead said:


> If we're right, I'll let DevilDogz go, coz I'm nice like that    lol


aww thank you...i hope you get it now lol as i think i have quite a good one lol xxxx


----------



## vizzy24

RoseForTheDead said:


> A Spanish Pointer? lol


ver,very,very close I would nearly give it to you but just one more word!!!!!!! I have checked and doubled checked but it is definitley a different breed. One more clue it has whats known as a split or double nose quite weird looking actually.


----------



## Nicky09

Catalburun? Turkish pointer whatever only split nosed dog breed I could find.


----------



## vizzy24

Nicky09 said:


> Catalburun? Turkish pointer whatever only split nosed dog breed I could find.


Nope sorry


----------



## Nicky09

Old Spanish Pointer? Don't ask me to spell the Spanish name


----------



## vizzy24

Nicky09 said:


> Old Spanish Pointer? Don't ask me to spell the Spanish name


Yeah the The Pachon Navarro is a Spanish hunting dog (also known as: Old Spanish Pointer; Perdiguero Navarro; Navarro Pointer; and, Pachon De Victoria

Here is a a pic of one you can see the double/split nose (bit weird) better in this one


----------



## Nicky09

Probably pretty obvious this game is badly addictive


----------



## vizzy24

Rhodesian ridgeback?


----------



## Nicky09

No I wouldn't be that obvious. Would anybody like some hints? They're not a common breed in the UK at all.


----------



## vizzy24

is it a breed rconised by the uk kennel club?
Hygen hound?


----------



## Nicky09

No not recognised as far as I know and not hygen hound. I'm not sure if many kennel clubs recognise them and definately not the UK club.


----------



## vizzy24

Broholmer????????????


----------



## Nicky09

Nope lol asian breed, come in different sizes generally bigger outside home country.


----------



## Nicky09

A couple more pics if these help


----------



## SpringerHusky

Nicky09 said:


> A couple more pics if these help


Japanese tosa inu?


----------



## Guest

aniu dog??


----------



## Nicky09

I'm not sure how to quote but yes Japanese Tosa Inu so Springerhusky was right.


----------



## SpringerHusky

Here we go


----------



## terriermaid

looks like a working french bassett hound lol but i cant remember the breeds name a smooth pbgv


----------



## vizzy24

Basset Artesien Normand


----------



## SpringerHusky

Nope sorry guys


----------



## handsome

dog dog:aureola:i guess is mastiff,hmmm.....


----------



## vizzy24

any clues?


----------



## hutch6

Drever of Swedish Dachsbrake?


----------



## vizzy24

Drever / Swedish Dachsbracke?
harrier?


----------



## vizzy24

hutch6 said:


> Drever of Swedish Dachsbrake?


you beat me to it lol


----------



## hutch6

vizzy24 said:


> you beat me to it lol


By 5mins. How dare you leave the forum for 5mins!!!!!


----------



## SpringerHusky

hutch6 said:


> Drever of Swedish Dachsbrake?


Yep  your turn hehe


----------



## vizzy24

hutch6 said:


> By 5mins. How dare you leave the forum for 5mins!!!!!


lol I had the message up whilst I was looking for possible dogs, that will teach me not to be decisive lol


----------



## hutch6

Here you go then, feast your eyes on this beauty....


----------



## SpringerHusky

hutch6 said:


> Here you go then, feast your eyes on this beauty....


That looks like a Laekenois but small? is that type of dog small or is a Laekenois?


----------



## hutch6

SpringerHusky said:


> That looks like a Laekenois but small? is that type of dog small or is a Laekenois?


Right on the money with that one!!!!!


----------



## Guest

hutch6 said:


> Right on the money with that one!!!!!


i like the way you say no cheating when you click on the picture thats ace lol xxx


----------



## SpringerHusky

someone else can do i'm too tired and stressed out from family to think


----------



## Guest

View attachment 18457


View attachment 18458


see if you can get this one its not a hard one and i cant find a really hard one lol x


----------



## SpringerHusky

DevilDogz said:


> View attachment 18457
> 
> 
> View attachment 18458
> 
> 
> see if you can get this one its not a hard one and i cant find a really hard one lol x


I know what that is but I won't say I'll let someone else guess my clue is not only try spelling it try pronouncing it :lol:


----------



## Guest

ooh no its not hard to spell or prounce think you might have it wrong lol haha


----------



## SpringerHusky

DevilDogz said:


> ooh no its not hard to spell or prounce think you might have it wrong lol haha


Well that's if you are going for the short name 

I'm gunna guess 'cause I swear it's right :biggrin:

It's the xoloitzcuintle also known as the mexican hairless

UNLESS

it's the american hairless terrier


----------



## Guest

SpringerHusky said:


> Well that's if you are going for the short name
> 
> I'm gunna guess 'cause I sweat it's right :biggrin:
> 
> It's the xoloitzcuintle also known as the mexican hairless


no but soo close i love the xoloitzcuintle i meet one at a show i was showing at and i want one mum wont let me YET haha....sooo close


----------



## Guest

ooh sorry just seen the bottom or your post yes its an american hairless love this breed..x


----------



## SpringerHusky

he he I much prefer the cat myself, i've never met one only met one Chinese crested.

but have another go, I promise this time I won't guess :lol:


----------



## Guest

SpringerHusky said:


> he he I much prefer the cat myself, i've never met one only met one Chinese crested.
> 
> but have another go, I promise this time I won't guess :lol:


i have chinese cresteds the best dogs in the whole wide world lol of to search 
ill be back lol xx and thanks xx


----------



## Guest

View attachment 18460


here we go x


----------



## Guest

Are they all the same breed? lol


----------



## SpringerHusky

DevilDogz said:


> View attachment 18460
> 
> 
> here we go x


I met a breeder of these in a funny way, my friends car broke down and we broke outside this persons house and she had five of them :w00t:, they was all the black and tan and all such well behaved dogs.


----------



## Guest

View attachment 18461

heres another and yes in the first picture they are all the same breed

happy guessing...ask for clue if you need


----------



## SpringerHusky

DevilDogz said:


> View attachment 18461
> 
> heres another and yes in the first picture they are all the same breed
> 
> happy guessing...ask for clue if you need


What an amazing tail :thumbup:


----------



## Guest

although they are all the same breed they all look so different im looking on the net at them and gosh some look so much different and all the different colours....woow


----------



## Guest

DevilDogz said:


> View attachment 18461
> 
> heres another and yes in the first picture they are all the same breed
> 
> happy guessing...ask for clue if you need


Hmmmm I know it's not a Golden Retriever but it looks like one in this pic, slightly! lol!

Can't believe they're the same breed  hmmm I've no idea...


----------



## basi

Are they Hovawarts


----------



## Guest

they are indeed i was doing a nice post on the orgin lol lucky i checked before posting it lol youd go


----------



## Guest

RoseForTheDead said:


> Hmmmm I know it's not a Golden Retriever but it looks like one in this pic, slightly! lol!
> 
> Can't believe they're the same breed  hmmm I've no idea...


go and look on the net you will be serprised now u know what it is hoe diff they all look there some great info i never knew about them..x


----------



## basi

ok hope this one has not been done


----------



## Nicky09

Some sort of gun dog?


----------



## rattiemum86

Springer Spaniel?


----------



## Tula

Looks like a GLP to me


----------



## basi

Nicky09 said:


> Some sort of gun dog?


Yes it is



rattiemum86 said:


> Springer Spaniel?


No sorry



Tula said:


> Looks like a GLP to me


No sorry


----------



## vizzy24

Hi is is a Munsterlander? ( hope I spelt that right)


----------



## basi

vizzy24 said:


> Hi is is a Munsterlander? ( hope I spelt that right)


Yes you got it a Munsterlander


----------



## vizzy24

Right Here is the next one


----------



## Nicky09

Is it a Mudi?


----------



## vizzy24

Yep that was probably the quickest one ever lol


----------



## Nicky09

Lol I know I just typed in rare breeds literally and that pic came up. 

Ok next one. This has probably been up before


----------



## vizzy24

Nicky09 said:


> Lol I know I just typed in rare breeds literally and that pic came up.
> 
> Ok next one. This has probably been up before


Is it a cane corso or a Presa Canario


----------



## Nicky09

You were right Presa Canario


----------



## vizzy24

God we are on a roll tonight!!!!

Here is another

Sorry ignore this one incorrect info


----------



## Nicky09

Smooth Brussels Griffon? Probably not


----------



## vizzy24

Nicky09 said:


> Smooth Brussels Griffon? Probably not


Nope sorry


----------



## vizzy24

Right sorry seems I had the wrong pic for the wrong dog this is the one I meant

Here are 2 pics


----------



## Nicky09

Is it UKC registered? And what was the other one?


----------



## vizzy24

Nicky09 said:


> Is it UKC registered? And what was the other one?


not sure about the ukc I dont think it is I will try and double check. 
The other one is a mini boxer here is the link, you can get mini rotts as well 

minirotts.com


----------



## Nicky09

Toy rotties *shudders* do not want!!


----------



## vizzy24

Nope itis not ukc registered, not sure it is registered at all!!! But is is well known to its regional mafia apparently!!!!!!


----------



## Nicky09

Aha got it lottatore brindisino. Where did you even find that breed?


----------



## vizzy24

Yep Thats right!!! Found it when looking at the old spanish pointer


----------



## Nicky09

The next dog. There is no way I could find dogs as rare as the ones you find:


----------



## hamlet79

Guess her breed! :
WebSparky.com - only pets allowed


----------



## Guest

hamlet79 said:


> Guess her breed! :
> WebSparky.com - only pets allowed


collie cross german shepard or is it a pure breed ?? 
sorry dont no your nicky


----------



## Nicky09

If its a cross I would say colliexgsd also pure bred I have no idea

Mine: Hunting dog from southwestern USA ukc registered.


----------



## hamlet79

DevilDogz said:


> collie cross german shepard or is it a pure breed ??
> sorry dont no your nicky


Yes, something like that, plus a little this and a little that :smile5: She is not pure breed, maybe that is why she is so crazy :smile5:


----------



## SpringerHusky

Bump, someone's time to post it's too late for me to think of one


----------



## Gsd_mad

I have no idea, but would guess, Lab X don't know what with, lol.


----------



## Guest

I don't want to step on anyones toes if it was their go, but to get the ball rolling again, here's one...


----------



## crazybones

is it a cross breed?


----------



## Nonnie

I was going to say Kangal, but im pretty sure thats wrong.

I hate to see cropped ears


----------



## Guest

It is a guard/working dog, and not a cross breed.


----------



## Nonnie

Anatolian Shepherd?


----------



## Guest

Nonnie said:


> Anatolian Shepherd?


No, it does go by another name though. With "Shepherd" in it!

It is an Afghan dog breed....


----------



## Nonnie

RoseForTheDead said:


> No, it does go by another name though. With "Shepherd" in it!
> 
> It is an Afghan dog breed....


The only one i can find is the Central Asian Shepherd Dog, or "Sage Koochee".


----------



## Guest

Nonnie said:


> The only one i can find is the Central Asian Shepherd Dog, or "Sage Koochee".


Correct!


----------



## Nonnie

RoseForTheDead said:


> Correct!


Thank you Google!

My contribution, although its most likely already been posted.


----------



## Guest

Nonnie said:


> Thank you Google!


Lol :laugh:

Ooooh I don't know this one hmmm clue please?


----------



## Nonnie

RoseForTheDead said:


> Lol :laugh:
> 
> Ooooh I don't know this one hmmm clue please?


Its one a few "original" breeds of dog.


----------



## Guest

Hmm I'm lost with this one, maybe someone else knows lol.


----------



## Nicky09

New guinea singing dog?


----------



## Nonnie

Nicky09 said:


> New guinea singing dog?


Correct


----------



## Guest

Nicky09 said:


> New guinea singing dog?


OMG they keep them in Zoos  no wonder I didn't know the breed, I was looking under domestic type dogs lol.


----------



## Nicky09

I had looked at them when I was playing this before I was going to post one of the pictures you had I knew I had seen it. I didn't know they were in zoos pretty awesome dogs.
Next one I'm not going to be around for a while to give clues so sorry


----------



## Tigerneko

The first picture looks a bit like a Dane, but it isn't so i'm not sure!

Some sort of Mastiff type thing?


----------



## Guest

Portia Elizabeth said:


> Some sort of Mastiff type thing?


LOL I'm not sure why but that gave me the giggles :lol:  ahem  lol  just the way it sounded... lol ignore me :thumbsup:


----------



## Tigerneko

RoseForTheDead said:


> LOL I'm not sure why but that gave me the giggles :lol:  ahem  lol  just the way it sounded... lol ignore me :thumbsup:


Hey it was a serious guess! Have you never heard of the Lesser Spotted Mastiff Type Thing? They're very common in the Antarctia Desert


----------



## Guest

Portia Elizabeth said:


> Hey it was a serious guess! Have you never heard of the Lesser Spotted Mastiff Type Thing? They're very common in the Antarctia Desert


Hehehe


----------



## vizzy24

Nicky09 said:


> I had looked at them when I was playing this before I was going to post one of the pictures you had I knew I had seen it. I didn't know they were in zoos pretty awesome dogs.
> Next one I'm not going to be around for a while to give clues so sorry


Didn't we do that one on page 81?


----------



## Nicky09

We did it before but nobody guessed so I thought I would repost and not a dane or mastiff type thing an american hunting dog and ukc reg.


----------



## sally-ann

minnie said:


> this is easy coz you know her...


irish breed?


----------



## Tigerneko

sally-ann said:


> irish breed?


we've already guessed that one, look back a page or so at the most recent picture and try that one


----------



## Nicky09

Ok seeing as how no one is guessing that one I'll have to post another one I suppose. That one was a black mouth cur


----------



## Tigerneko

is it a Czechoslovakian Wolfdog?


----------



## Nicky09

No its not


----------



## Tigerneko

Is it a Saarloos?


----------



## Nicky09

No its not


----------



## Tigerneko

:scared:

is it some sort of wolf 'hybrid'?


----------



## Nicky09

No but it is breed bred specifically to look like one. I think from huskies and gsds


----------



## Nonnie

Utonagon?.


----------



## Nicky09

No not that


----------



## SpringerHusky

Northen Inuit


----------



## Nicky09

No not Northern Inuit this 10 character limit is starting to get irritating. I got confused pretty much all the breeds you have named were used to make the breed.


----------



## Tigerneko

East/West Siberian Laika?


----------



## Nicky09

No this is fun


----------



## Tigerneko

LOL i'm determined to guess it.....but i'm rubbish at this :lol:

American Tundra Shepherd?


----------



## Nonnie

Husky x GSD x Malamute x Wolf


----------



## Nicky09

No and no its a purebred dog


----------



## SpringerHusky

I seriously have no idea, i'm guessing it's not a british/europian inuit? i've looked into all the wolf lookalike breeds I know of


----------



## Nicky09

Nope not that. I'm loving this. They have only been around since 2002 and only been in the US since 2005. Oh and they're not recognised by any kcs. It was someone on here said about them first I think thats where I heard the name.


----------



## SpringerHusky

I give up :lol:


----------



## Nicky09

Theres 2 different breeds or something that have the same name ones a xwolfdog and ones just xdog.


----------



## Nonnie

Kunming dog.


----------



## Nicky09

No trust me I know that bloody dog breed took me 5 hours to find it when someone posted it here.


----------



## Nonnie

Tamaskan.?


----------



## Nicky09

Yes finally!!!! *hands over cookie* well done. Now you have to post one.


----------



## Nonnie

Ok, hopefully mines a little easier..


----------



## Nicky09

Erm Korean Jindo Japanese Akita Inu


----------



## Nonnie

Korean Jindo


----------



## Nicky09

What do you know dog whisperer is good for something. This one should be pretty obvious not many breeds have this type of coat


----------



## Nonnie

Komondor.?


----------



## Tigerneko

is it a bergamasco?


----------



## Nicky09

A bergamasco Portia was right I had to post a relatively easy one after the last two.


----------



## Tigerneko

LOL thank god! I was stumped for the last ones hehehe

here's mine.....

tehe I always think it's gonna be really difficult but you lot are so clever at these that it gets guessed straight away


----------



## Nicky09

Dogo argentino? Wait they're all white erm cane corso I hate all those breeds I can never guess them


----------



## Nonnie

Cane Corso?


----------



## Tigerneko

nopey and nopey


----------



## Nicky09

Presa Canario


----------



## Tigerneko

nnnnnnnnnnopppee


----------



## Nicky09

is it boerbeol?


----------



## Tigerneko

it's not a Boerboel


----------



## Nonnie

Alano Espanol


----------



## Nicky09

American Mastiff?


----------



## Tigerneko

Nicky09 said:


> American Mastiff?


oooooooh nearly   

there's one word missing but it is a different breed! (I think LOL you have my permission to shoot me if it's not :lol

Clue: the missing word can be spelled in 2 different ways :]


----------



## Nonnie

American Mastiff Bulldog


----------



## Tigerneko

nope hehehe

it sounds a bit similar to that!

It sounds a bit like you're saying the dog isn't allowed, or it's illegal (thats possibly the crappest clue ever LOL)

the missing word comes bettween the American and the Mastiff so it's American ______ Mastiff


----------



## Tigerneko

hehehhe someone's gotta get it soon  it's eaaaaaaaaaaaaaasy now


----------



## vizzy24

American bull mastiif?


----------



## vizzy24

american mastiff panja?


----------



## Nicky09

American bandogge mastiff


----------



## Tigerneko

Nicky09 said:


> American bandogge mastiff


YAY   

Next


----------



## Nicky09

Ok next one


----------



## Tigerneko

hmm.... I don't have a clue LOL

the middle dog in the second picture looks like it's crossed with a lab?


----------



## Nicky09

I found another hard one huh. These guys are probably the most inbred breed I though goldens were bad. As far as I know all purebred but I was just saving pics quickly.


----------



## Tigerneko

Are they some sort of shepherd/herding dog?


----------



## Nicky09

No sleigh dogs although mostly companions now. But gsds and bsds were bred into the breed


----------



## Tigerneko

Is it a Chinook?


----------



## Nicky09

Yep your turn now.


----------



## Tigerneko

Yay, okay 

here we go:


----------



## Nicky09

Picardy Shepherd?


----------



## Tigerneko

Nicky09 said:


> Picardy Shepherd?


damnit, yes :lol:

Next!


----------



## Nicky09

I might have to stop playing this for a while I'm getting way too addicted I'm on a campsite in the middle of a forest and still playing from my mobile.
Next one


----------



## tollybridge

Hey, Guess this breed


----------



## vizzy24

Griffon Bruxellois/brussels griffon?
Griffon Belge? 
Petit Brabançon?


----------



## Nicky09

My best guess would be Brussels Griffon or maybe affenpinscher


----------



## nickora

Defo a Griffon Bruxellois!! - (so hope im right after saying that so adimantly) lol


----------



## tollybridge

No where near yet, I'll give you a clue she's a mix of two breeds:idea:


----------



## SpringerHusky

pug x yorkie? 

Pug x shitzu

pug x lhapapso


----------



## Guest

Cairn terrier cross .... yorkie ???


----------



## Nicky09

I actually kind of agree with the cairn with what I have no idea.


----------



## sequeena

I haven't looked through all the pages so sorry if anyone has already done this breed!!










Hopefully I will confuse you with a puppy photo!!


----------



## tollybridge

SpringerHusky said:


> Pug x shitzu
> 
> Yep, spot on. Mind you other pug zu's I,ve seen dont look anything like her. I think she looks a bit affenpincsher but prettier, of course


----------



## SpringerHusky

sequeena said:


> I haven't looked through all the pages so sorry if anyone has already done this breed!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully I will confuse you with a puppy photo!!


Belgian Shepherd-Groenendael?


----------



## Nicky09

I definately agree with the belgian shepherd don't ask me to spell the second part of the name.


----------



## sequeena

SpringerHusky said:


> Belgian Shepherd-Groenendael?


Haha close, she's just a german shepherd


----------



## SpringerHusky

sequeena said:


> Haha close, she's just a german shepherd


Really? mind you it's rare you seen black german shephs now

I'll get a dog posted in a second


----------



## SpringerHusky

here we go


----------



## Nicky09

Is it a broholmer?


----------



## SpringerHusky

yep :biggrin:


----------



## Nicky09

Ok nobody guessed this guy before so here goes


----------



## sequeena

SpringerHusky said:


> Really? mind you it's rare you seen black german shephs now
> 
> I'll get a dog posted in a second


Yeah, I couldn't believe it when we found her, I didn't know they existed.

OMG I don't know what dog that is he's huge!


----------



## PoisonGirl

Nicky09 said:


> Ok nobody guessed this guy before so here goes


It looks like a Basenji but they have got curly tails..


----------



## Nicky09

No not a basenji but one of the primitive/pariah breeds. They all look fairly similar.


----------



## PoisonGirl

Is it Malaysian Telemonian then? 

x


----------



## paddy16

aint got a clue haha


----------



## Nicky09

Yes your turn now. I got really interested when they mentioned they climb wooden ladders and had to post them. Paddy look through to the last picture and guess them. Poisongirl has to post one now.


----------



## PoisonGirl

Cool. Ok, here ya go  I want one of these dogs they are cute 
























xx


----------



## Nicky09

Catahoula leopard dog?


----------



## PoisonGirl

Ah damn. I should have picked a harder one! 
Your turn 

x


----------



## Nicky09

I hadn't heard of them until a few weeks ago when someone got 2. Here you go:


----------



## kaismums

is that one o those portuguese water dogs that president obama got?


----------



## Nicky09

No that would be a bit too obvious. Its a hungarian breed


----------



## SpringerHusky

Nicky09 said:


> No that would be a bit too obvious. Its a hungarian breed


Hungarian mudi


----------



## sequeena

I have no idea, looks like a GSD/Akita mix lol


----------



## Nicky09

Yes Hungarian Mudi Springer Husky got it right.


----------



## SpringerHusky

:cornut: yay


----------



## Tigerneko

hmm is it a Xoloitzcuintli?


----------



## SpringerHusky

hehe nope


----------



## Tigerneko

American Hairless Terrier?


----------



## PoisonGirl

Mexican Hairless

x


----------



## SpringerHusky

Portia Elizabeth said:


> American Hairless Terrier?





poisongirl said:


> Mexican Hairless
> 
> x


Nope hehe :thumbup:


----------



## Guest

poisongirl said:


> Mexican Hairless
> 
> x


mexican hairless is the same as a Xoloitzcuintli lol xxxx


----------



## Guest

The only other hailess breed i know is a chinese crested and thats 100% isint pmsl 
i really think its a Xoloitzcuintli (Also know as a mexican hairless)im 99.1% sure it is


----------



## terriermaid

hairless rat terrier


----------



## Agility Springer

is it a cat??


----------



## SpringerHusky

:w00t: hehe nope guys still no luck :001_tongue:


----------



## Guest

know what it is lol hairless khala
or could be peruvian inca orchid :cornut:


----------



## SpringerHusky

DevilDogz said:


> know what it is lol hairless khala
> or could be peruvian inca orchid :cornut:


Bingo it's a peruvian inca orchid :biggrin:, your go hehe


----------



## Guest

Here we go then see if you can get this.!

View attachment 21409


View attachment 21410


Beautiful dogs i love them


----------



## SpringerHusky

DevilDogz said:


> know what it is lol hairless khala
> or could be peruvian inca orchid :cornut:





DevilDogz said:


> Here we go then see if you can get this.!
> 
> View attachment 21409
> 
> 
> View attachment 21410
> 
> 
> Beautiful dogs i love them


We have someone who owns 4 in our training class, I know what the are but I can't pick a next breed so i'll leave someone else to guess.


----------



## Agility Springer

Stabyhoun???


----------



## Guest

Agility Springer said:


> Stabyhoun???


Yes ok so werent that hard was it  lol well done your go


----------



## Agility Springer

DevilDogz said:


> Yes ok so werent that hard was it  lol well done your go


tis only cos i love em too


----------



## Agility Springer

here ya go guys


----------



## Guest

karabash.!


----------



## Agility Springer

Anyone??


----------



## Guest

i already said a guess lol


----------



## Agility Springer

DevilDogz said:


> i already said a guess lol


so ya did but sorry its not x


----------



## Guest

Is it a central assian shepard


----------



## Agility Springer

DevilDogz said:


> Is it a central assian shepard


No sorry xx


----------



## Nicky09

Caucasian Shepherd?


----------



## Agility Springer

Nicky09 said:


> Caucasian Shepherd?


Nope soweee is it too hard peeps????


----------



## Nicky09

I hate to admit it but yes


----------



## Agility Springer

ok guys you wanna know?


----------



## Guest

Pyrenees mountain dog? I know their mainly white tho, but have seen some this colouring... hmm


----------



## SpringerHusky

Kangal dog?


----------



## Nicky09

Is it carpathian/romanian whatever shepherd dog? I'm probably looking for way too rare breeds but anyway.


----------



## Agility Springer

RoseForTheDead said:


> Pyrenees mountain dog? I know their mainly white tho, but have seen some this colouring... hmm


Nope 



SpringerHusky said:


> Kangal dog?


Nope 



Nicky09 said:


> Is it carpathian/romanian whatever shepherd dog? I'm probably looking for way too rare breeds but anyway.


YES!!!!!!  well done, your turn!


----------



## Nicky09

Good molasser breed website. Ok here we go. This is all the same breed by the way no matter the amount of variation


----------



## slakey

Lhasa Apso?


----------



## Nicky09

Sort of I can't really say more than that.


----------



## bexy1989

shih tzu =)


----------



## Nicky09

No I don't make it that obvious.


----------



## bexy1989

reallyy it looks like our sally and she was a shih tzu :O


----------



## Nicky09

No not a shih tzu I promise


----------



## slakey

lhasa apso x bichon frise?


----------



## Nicky09

No but its a lhasa mix that was standardised into a breed.


----------



## slakey

well im lost and give up


----------



## Nicky09

Ok should I just go ahead and post another breed?


----------



## Nicky09

Next breed because no one got the Kyi Leo Kyi-Leo(R) Dog Information, Kyi Leo, Kyi Leos and no its not a borzoi


----------



## PoisonGirl

Is it a Borzoi?

x


----------



## sequeena

Looks like a greyhound ... a long haired greyhound?
You can tell I have no clue


----------



## Nicky09

Not a borzoi or greyhound no but there is a lot of borzoi in the breed and some whippet I think.


----------



## bird

Wolf hound/lurcher


----------



## Nicky09

No its a pure bred but a relatively new breed no wolfhound or lurcher in there.


----------



## Nicky09

Nobody gonna guess? Type in sighthound developed in er the 1970's Kristull kennels. I'm making it a bit too easy I think...


----------



## PoisonGirl

The Silken Windhound


----------



## Nicky09

Yes finally. Your turn


----------



## PoisonGirl

Yay! 
Ok.. heres one for you it's probably really easy though  But I think they are cool!
























x


----------



## Nicky09

Oh oh I know that erm catalburun? or old spanish pointer?


----------



## PoisonGirl

Nope but its believed to be descended from the old spanish pointer

x


----------



## PoisonGirl

Oops ok I seem to have got my pictures mixed up! :001_huh::mad2:

I was trying to post the andean tiger hound I have pics of the spanish pointer too I guess you win. Lol. I have posted a pic of the old spanish pointer too. Seems the andean has shorter ears and is descended from the spanish pinter.

Your turn 

x


----------



## Nicky09

Lmao I saw the andean dog but it wasn't any of the pics you posted so I didn't mention. Ok south east asian breed.


----------



## MVMASOFT.COM

ahhh got you mixed with smudgey pants!


----------



## hutch6

Nicky09 said:


> Ok south east asian breed.


Lunch?

Dinner?

Supper?

Is it even on a menu?

Only joking!!!!

Is it a Shikoku dog?


----------



## Nicky09

Lol it is probably used as food but no not the shikoku.


----------



## MARIOTHEDWARF

Yay Doggies Doggie Lovers Gimme A Holla!!


----------



## Tigerneko

MARIOTHEDWARF said:


> Yay Doggies Doggie Lovers Gimme A Holla!!


No, I don't think it's one of them. :lol:

ooh, and Poisongirl, that third picture of the dogs you posted looks a lot like Dixie


----------



## sequeena

Nicky09 said:


> Lmao I saw the andean dog but it wasn't any of the pics you posted so I didn't mention. Ok south east asian breed.


Oh I saw one of those today!! Reminds me of an akita!


----------



## Nicky09

Its not an akita. Its a Thai breed does that help?


----------



## scarlet_rain

cute! she is gorgeous i always get lakeland and border mixed up hehe


----------



## Sian32

Heres Evie my puppy at 9 weeks, so this will be tricky. Shes a cross.... but can u guess! I may have told a few of you, cant remember!

Sian.


----------



## SpringerHusky

awww she's cute hmm JRt x Yorkie?


----------



## sequeena

SpringerHusky said:


> awww she's cute hmm JRt x Yorkie?


I have to agree with you


----------



## Agility Springer

sequeena said:


> I have to agree with you


Its a Jorkie!!!!!!!


----------



## Agility Springer

Nicky09 said:


> Lmao I saw the andean dog but it wasn't any of the pics you posted so I didn't mention. Ok south east asian breed.


Is it the Bangkaew dog??????


----------



## sequeena

Agility Springer said:


> Its a Jorkie!!!!!!!


Hahaha CUTE!


----------



## Nicky09

Agility Springer said:


> Is it the Bangkaew dog??????


Yes your turn I think.


----------



## Agility Springer

Nicky09 said:


> Yes your turn I think.


Woooooo

Okies


----------



## SpringerHusky

Awww gorgus, it's a Brittany


----------



## Agility Springer

SpringerHusky said:


> Awww gorgus, it's a Brittany


Damn it lol, yup its a Brittany  your go!


----------



## SpringerHusky

Very stunning dogs


----------



## Agility Springer

Is it a Saarloos Wolfhound?


----------



## SpringerHusky

Nope hehe


----------



## Agility Springer

Chzecoslavakian hound?


----------



## SpringerHusky

Nope, they are such gorgeous dogs though


----------



## Agility Springer

SpringerHusky said:


> Nope, they are such gorgeous dogs though


Gimmie me a clue?


----------



## Agility Springer

Northen Inuit


----------



## SpringerHusky

It technically has no wolf in it and was just bred for a wolf appearance 

Nope, not an inuit


----------



## Agility Springer

Utanagan????


----------



## SpringerHusky

Nopes, hehe I only learned about this breed last week


----------



## Agility Springer

SpringerHusky said:


> Nopes, hehe I only learned about this breed last week


I do not have a scooby hehe

Carpathian?


----------



## SpringerHusky

Agility Springer said:


> I do not have a scooby hehe
> 
> Carpathian?


I have No idea what that is


----------



## Agility Springer

Ok...my last guess.....

Tamaskan dog??????


----------



## SpringerHusky

Yep, haha you're go


----------



## Sian32

You guys are good!

Even with your crossbreeds! your all correct!


----------



## Sian32

Quick question about crossbreeds..... do so called "designer dogs" have certain criteria for what they look like? as almost all pics ive seen of "Jorkies" look the same. Black fur over their backs with tan faces and legs, with some long hair.

Sian.


----------



## Nicky09

No you can never guarantee what a crossbreed is going to look like and none of them with maybe the exception of the Australian labradoodles have consistant type. None of the designer dogs have a standard for the breeders to try and get to either.


----------



## Agility Springer

Sian32 said:


> Quick question about crossbreeds..... do so called "designer dogs" have certain criteria for what they look like? as almost all pics ive seen of "Jorkies" look the same. Black fur over their backs with tan faces and legs, with some long hair.
> 
> Sian.


Sorry Sian i have no idea, do you mean breed standerds like KC dogs??

Ok my turn guys soooooo here we go


----------



## Nicky09

Polish lowland sheepdog?


----------



## Agility Springer

Nicky09 said:


> Polish lowland sheepdog?


Nope sorry


----------



## crazycrest

Bolognese


----------



## Agility Springer

crazycrest said:


> Bolognese


Nope  sorryyy


----------



## Nicky09

Is it Havanese?


----------



## Fleur

Is it a Maltese?
It's hard to tell how big he is from the pic


----------



## crazycrest

Ok if it's not a bolognese it has to be a Coton De Tulear x


----------



## Agility Springer

Nicky09 said:


> Is it Havanese?


Nope



Fleur said:


> Is it a Maltese?
> It's hard to tell how big he is from the pic


Nope



crazycrest said:


> Ok if it's not a bolognese it has to be a Coton De Tulear x


YEP!!!!!!! your go


----------



## crazycrest

Here you go!!!


----------



## sequeena

Oh!! I actually know this one  I know someone who has a couple of these, absolutely beautiful dogs. Nordic Spitz? I don't think that's the official name though :blush:


----------



## crazycrest

sequeena said:


> Oh!! I actually know this one  I know someone who has a couple of these, absolutely beautiful dogs. Nordic Spitz? I don't think that's the official name though :blush:


LOL that was too quick...come back with the official name x


----------



## StolenkissGerbils

Norrbottenspets


----------



## sequeena

StolenkissGerbils said:


> Norrbottenspets


That's it!  Such a funny name, I keep wanting to say neopets


----------



## crazycrest

StolenkissGerbils said:


> Norrbottenspets





sequeena said:


> That's it!  Such a funny name, I keep wanting to say neopets


Yep they are actually known as either.......
Norrbottenspitz
Norrbottenspets........Your turn!


----------



## StolenkissGerbils

Who me? Nah, it's not my turn. The person who said Nordic Spitz won that round. I was just being a showoff


----------



## sequeena

Here you are guys


----------



## Nicky09

Hungarian Mudi posted it a while ago


----------



## sequeena

Nicky09 said:


> Hungarian Mudi posted it a while ago


Aww  your go.


----------



## Nicky09

Ok here we go. Its an Australian breed


----------



## LoobyLoo

Got me!! Possibly some kind of sporting breed, pointer?


----------



## Nicky09

It is a sporting breed of sorts but more bully breed.


----------



## LoobyLoo

Go on then. Youve got me. Even after cheating and searching the internet.


----------



## ~Tete

just thought id ask, any guesses? ones so easy, the others a cross but any guesses to what cross??


----------



## Nonnie

Australian Bull Arab

EDIT @ Nicky09


----------



## Nonnie

~Tete said:


> just thought id ask, any guesses? ones so easy, the others a cross but any guesses to what cross??


Beagle/corgi.


----------



## Nicky09

Nonnie said:


> Australian Bull Arab
> 
> EDIT @ Nicky09


Yes your turn

The other one is a corgi mix with what I'm not sure.


----------



## Nonnie

No cheating and looking at the file names.

It wont let me upload anymore pics.


----------



## Nicky09

Old Spanish Pointer?


----------



## Nonnie

Nicky09 said:


> Old Spanish Pointer?


No. But on the right lines.


----------



## Nicky09

Old Danish Pointer? At least theres only so many dogs with that cool nose.


----------



## Nonnie

Nicky09 said:


> Old Danish Pointer? At least theres only so many dogs with that cool nose.


Pointer is correct. Now its just guess the country


----------



## Nicky09

Turkish pointer?


----------



## Nonnie

Nicky09 said:


> Turkish pointer?


Yes!

Also know as the Catalburun


----------



## Nicky09

Finally I was just going to start listing countries lol. Ok next one.
Just to show it's back essential for the breed


----------



## davehyde

is it an aussie cattle dog?


----------



## vizzy24

Is it the Phu Quoc Ridgeback Dog?


----------



## Nicky09

vizzy24 said:


> Is it the Phu Quoc Ridgeback Dog?


Yes well there are only 3 ridgeback breeds in the world so not too hard. Your turn


----------



## vizzy24

Try this one, havnt been on for a while so not sure if this has been done.


----------



## Nicky09

Presa canario?


----------



## davehyde

elano espanol

if that is correct you gotta edit the pic better lol. it was listed in properties and also at the bottom of enlarged picture.


----------



## vizzy24

LOl I'm such a din Yep thats right


----------



## LoobyLoo

Heres another.
View attachment Guess the dog breed 1.bmp


----------



## Nicky09

Otterhound?


----------



## Dingle

Nicky09 said:


> Otterhound?


yep .......................


----------



## LoobyLoo

Nicky09 said:


> Otterhound?


Nicky. Your too good


----------



## Nicky09

No just watching the Westminster show videos and the hound group just finshed. Ok next one. They're a pretty rare breed.


----------



## Nicky09

And just for the sake of it in the full show cut. This is a great place to get obscure breeds.


----------



## picaresque

Hungarian Pumi?


----------



## Nicky09

Yes now you post one.


----------



## picaresque

This might have already been done...


----------



## SEVEN_PETS

Hamiltonstovare


----------



## terriermaid

lol we new it was a hamilton but u gotter post a new one lol:001_tt2:


----------



## LoobyLoo

terriermaid said:


> lol we new it was a hamilton but u gotter post a new one lol:001_tt2:


Is that a Norfolk on your picture?


----------



## SEVEN_PETS

Ok, what about this breed:


----------



## Bex190

Coon hound?


----------



## SEVEN_PETS

Nope, try again.


----------



## Nicky09

Bavarian Mountain Hound?


----------



## SEVEN_PETS

Nicky09 said:


> Bavarian Mountain Hound?


yeahhhhh, you got it!!!!!


----------



## Nicky09

Here you go I love these guys very handsome


----------



## terriermaid

LoobyLoo said:


> Is that a Norfolk on your picture?


yes shes a norfolk


----------



## SEVEN_PETS

English Mastiff?


----------



## Nicky09

No bit more exotic than that.


----------



## dogbuddy

pyrenean mastiff??


----------



## MerlinsMum

Nicky09 said:


> Here you go I love these guys very handsome


 Boerboel. (South African Mastiff).


----------



## Nicky09

MerlinsMum said:


> Boerboel. (South African Mastiff).


Yep your turn.


----------



## MerlinsMum

Okay, here goes, as an attachment:


----------



## Nicky09

Would Australian Shepherd be too obvious?


----------



## MerlinsMum

Nicky09 said:


> Would Australian Shepherd be too obvious?


Yes, just a little...


----------



## Nicky09

Koolies?...


----------



## Vicki

MerlinsMum said:


> Okay, here goes, as an attachment:


Miniature Australian Shepherds?


----------



## MerlinsMum

Aha, yes! Oh now I feel mean cos Nicky was sooooo close


----------



## Vicki

I haven't looked through the entire thread so you might have done this one already:


----------



## MerlinsMum

Vizla?

(of the Hungarian type as it won't let me post one-word answers!)


----------



## Vicki

MerlinsMum said:


> Vizla?
> 
> (of the Hungarian type as it won't let me post one-word answers!)


Yes, it's a hungarian vizla.


----------



## LoobyLoo

terriermaid said:


> yes shes a norfolk


Off thread a bit Sorry! She look an absolute beauty! I have a 5 month old dog. Hes turning into a fantastic pet. I cant understand why more people don't have them!


----------



## LoobyLoo

Back on thread.


----------



## Nicky09

Hungarian Mudi


----------



## LoobyLoo

Nicky09 said:


> Hungarian Mudi


Yep!!!!!!!


----------



## Nicky09

Here you go sorry none of the pictures are terribly good. All the same breed but there are different types


----------



## LoobyLoo

Koochee dogs. Acourding to the picture you posted!!! LOL


----------



## Nicky09

Oops didn't realise what that one said. Your turn


----------



## Captain.Charisma

Nicky09 said:


> Here you go sorry none of the pictures are terribly good. All the same breed but there are different types
> View attachment 28716
> 
> View attachment 28717
> 
> View attachment 28718


Kangal ?....


----------



## SpringerHusky

Captain.Charisma said:


> Kangal ?....


It was a koochee dog

Since the last person has not posted and it's been 2 months, I might as well post.


























He's a mix breed, lovely looking dog (not mine)


----------



## Nicky09

Looks kind of like my Silas collie mix?


----------



## PoisonGirl

Rough collie x husky?

x


----------



## SpringerHusky

Nicky09 said:


> Looks kind of like my Silas collie mix?


Well I'll technically count that 

It's a Malamute x Collie (rough) hehe


----------



## Nicky09

Lol thats what he is with some german shepherd too. So is it my turn now?


----------



## SpringerHusky

Nicky09 said:


> Lol thats what he is with some german shepherd too. So is it my turn now?


hehe yep your go


----------



## Nicky09

Here you go


----------



## anne19

its a schauzner or however u spell it lol isnt it?


----------



## PoisonGirl

Looks a bit like an american bulldog??


----------



## WaveRider

Take a shot at guessing this one----->:001_huh:


----------



## Tollisty

Thai ridgeback was my first thought


----------



## Pitlover

WaveRider said:


> Take a shot at guessing this one----->:001_huh:


is that a pitbul? it looks like our dog here..


----------



## Nonnie

Pitlover said:


> is that a pitbul? it looks like our dog here..


That would be the strangest looking pit bull if it were one.

I was thinking Thai Ridgeback as well, but badly bred and having had mange.

This is my contribution. Ive met one of these guys, very nice dogs and hard workers.


----------



## Tollisty

hamiltonstovare ?


----------



## Nonnie

Tollisty said:


> hamiltonstovare ?


No, but they are similar.

Im probably being unfair, as this breed is really rare outside its country of origin.


----------



## basi

Not too sure but is it a Gotland hound?


----------



## Tollisty

Finnish hound?


----------



## Nonnie

Tollisty said:


> Finnish hound?


Yes it is


----------



## Tollisty

Good google skills :laugh:


----------



## Nonnie

Tollisty said:


> Good google skills :laugh:


Well either its your turn, or we bump the ones people didnt get.


----------



## Tollisty

haven't got a photo handy, so someone else can post one


----------



## mickandkerry

I would have defo said it had some border terrier in specially with the colouring but looking closely at the face yes a lakeland, I had a lakeland when i was younger gorgeous bouncy thing white with brown patches. Its defo the colouring that makes you think border first,But still a lovely dog.


----------



## petiquette

How about this one?


----------



## Dingle

petiquette said:


> How about this one?


looks like a Puli


----------



## petiquette

clearly that was far too easy!!


----------



## SpringerHusky




----------



## SpringerHusky

chianya said:


> for those of you who don't know me can u guess what mine is


already know what your pups is but your meant to guess the dog I posted


----------



## SpringerHusky

chianya said:


> lol i'm crap at guessing


hehe well it's always worth a guess


----------



## sequeena

Canadian Eskimo Dog?


----------



## SpringerHusky

sequeena said:


> Canadian Eskimo Dog?


Nope, it's a cross breed


----------



## sequeena

SpringerHusky said:


> Nope, it's a cross breed


Well that's not fair!


----------



## SpringerHusky

sequeena said:


> Well that's not fair!


 who said this game was fair? hehe


----------



## sequeena

SpringerHusky said:


> who said this game was fair? hehe


:nonod:

I don't know erm obviously a northern breed - malamute/collie?


----------



## SpringerHusky

sequeena said:


> :nonod:
> 
> I don't know erm obviously a northern breed - malamute/collie?


It's a northen mix but not that mix


----------



## sequeena

SpringerHusky said:


> It's a northen mix but not that mix


Okay so not malamute then? Mmmm. Will have to think


----------



## SpringerHusky

sequeena said:


> Okay so not malamute then? Mmmm. Will have to think


hehe nope no malamute is this doggy, I wish I knew whoose dog it is, it's a stunning dog.


----------



## MaxxieAndSindy :)

Didnt even need to look at peoples comments its a lakeland terrier


----------



## francesandjon

Alaskan Husky cross.....something??


----------



## SpringerHusky

francesandjon said:


> Alaskan Husky cross.....something??


Nope getting closer though


----------

